# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2018

## Googol

*101. Giro d'Italia, 4.5.-27.5.2018*

*Reitti*

*pe 4.5, 1. etappi, Jerusalem - Jerusalem, 9,7 km (ITT)*



*la 5.5, 2. etappi, Haifa - Tel Aviv, 167 km*



*su 6.5, 3. etappi, Be'er Sheva - Eilat, 229 km*



*ti 8.5, 4. etappi, Catania - Caltagirone, 198 km*



*ke 9.5, 5. etappi, Agrigento - Santa Ninfa, 153 km*



*to 10.5, 6. etappi, Caltanissetta - Etna, 164 km*



*pe 11.5, 7. etappi, Pizzo - Praia a Mare, 159 km*



*la 12.5, 8. etappi, Praia a Mare - Montevergine di Mercogliano, 209 km*



*su 13.5, 9. etappi, Pesco Sannita - Gran Sasso d'Italia, 225 km*



*ti 15.5, 10. etappi, Penne - Gualdo Tadino, 239 km*



*ke 16.5, 11. etappi, Assisi - Osimo, 156 km*



*to 17.5, 12. etappi, Osimo - Imola, 214 km*



*pe 18.5, 13. etappi, Ferrara - Nervesa della Battaglia, 180 km*



*la 19.5, 14. etappi, San Vito al Tagliamento - Monte Zoncolan, 186 km*



*su 20.5, 15. etappi, Tolmezzo - Sappada, 176 km*



*ti 22.5, 16. etappi, Trento - Rovereto, 34,2 km (ITT)*



*ke 23.5, 17. etappi, Riva del Garda - Iseo, 155 km*



*to 24.5, 18. etappi, Abbiategrasso - Pratonevoso, 196 km*



*pe 25.5, 19. etappi, Venaria Reale - Bardonecchia, 184 km*



*la 26.5, 20. etappi, Susa - Cervinia, 214 km*



*su 27.5, 21. etappi, Roma - Roma, 115 km*



*Lähtölista*

*Team Sunweb* : 1 DUMOULIN Tom, 2 CURVERS Roy, 3 HAGA Chad, 4 HAMILTON Chris, 5 HOFSTEDE Lennard, 6 OOMEN Sam, 7 TEN DAM Laurens, 8 VERVAEKE Louis
*AG2R La Mondiale*: 11 GENIEZ Alexandre, 12 BIDARD François, 13 CHÉREL Mickaël, 14 DENZ Nico, 15 DUPONT Hubert, 16 JAUREGUI Quentin, 17 MONTAGUTI Matteo, 18 VENTURINI Clément
*Androni - Sidermec - Bottecchia*: 21 GAVAZZI Francesco, 22 BALLERINI Davide, 23 BELLETTI Manuel, 24 CATTANEO Mattia, 25 FRAPPORTI Marco, 26 MASNADA Fausto, 27 TORRES Rodolfo Andres, 28 VENDRAME Andrea
*Astana Pro Team*: 31 LOPEZ Miguel Angel, 32 BILBAO Pello, 33 HIRT Jan, 34 KANGERT Tanel, 35 LUTSENKO Alexey, 36 SANCHEZ Luis Leon, 37 VILLELLA Davide, 38 ZEITS Andrey
*Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team*: 41 POZZOVIVO Domenico, 42 BOARO Manuele, 43 BONIFAZIO Niccolo, 44 MOHORIC Matej, 45 NIBALI Antonio, 46 NOVAK Domen, 47 SIUTSOU Kanstantsin, 48 VISCONTI Giovanni
*Bardiani - CSF*: 51 CICCONE Giulio, 52 ANDREETTA Simone, 53 BARBIN Enrico, 54 GUARDINI Andrea, 55 MAESTRI Mirco, 56 SENNI Manuel, 57 SIMION Paolo, 58 TONELLI Alessandro
*BMC Racing Team*: 61 DENNIS Rohan, 62 DE MARCHI Alessandro, 63 DRUCKER Jean-Pierre, 64 FRANKINY Kilian, 65 ROCHE Nicolas, 66 ROELANDTS Jurgen, 67 VENTOSO Francisco , 68 VLIEGEN Loïc
*BORA - hansgrohe*: 71 FORMOLO Davide, 72 BENEDETTI Cesare, 73 BENNETT Sam, 74 GROSSSCHARTNER Felix, 75 KONRAD Patrick, 76 PFINGSTEN Christoph, 77 SELIG Rüdiger, 78 SCHILLINGER Andreas
*Groupama - FDJ*: 81 PINOT Thibaut, 82 BONNET William, 83 LADAGNOUS Matthieu, 84 MORABITO Steve, 85 PREIDLER Georg, 86 REICHENBACH Sebastien, 87 ROUX Anthony, 88 ROY Jérémy
*Israel Cycling Academy*: 91 HERMANS Ben, 92 BOIVIN Guillaume, 93 DEMPSTER Zakkari, 94 NEILANDS Krists, 95 NIV Guy, 96 PLAZA Rubén, 97 SBARAGLI Kristian, 98 SAGIV Guy
*Lotto Fix All*: 101 WELLENS Tim, 102 ARMÉE Sander, 103 BAK Lars Ytting, 104 CAMPENAERTS Victor, 105 DEBUSSCHERE Jens, 106 FRISON Frederik, 107 HANSEN Adam, 109 VAN DER SANDE Tosh
*Mitchelton-Scott*: 111 CHAVES Johan Esteban, 112 BEWLEY Sam, 113 HAIG Jack, 114 JUUL-JENSEN Christopher, 115 KREUZIGER Roman, 116 NIEVE Mikel, 117 TUFT Svein, 118 YATES Simon
*Movistar Team*: 121 BETANCUR Carlos, 122 CARAPAZ Richard, 123 DE LA PARTE Víctor, 124 FERNÁNDEZ Rubén, 125 PEDRERO Antonio, 126 QUINTANA Dayer, 127 SEPÚLVEDA Eduardo, 128 VALLS Rafael
*Quick-Step Floors*: 131 VIVIANI Elia, 132 CAPECCHI Eros, 133 CAVAGNA Rémi, 134 MØRKØV Michael, 135 SABATINI Fabio, 136 SCHACHMANN Maximilian, 137 SÉNÉCHAL Florian, 138 STYBAR Zdenek 
*Dimension Data*: 141 MEINTJES Louis, 142 ANTON Igor, 143 BERHANE Natnael, 144 GIBBONS Ryan, 145 KING Benjamin, 146 O'CONNOR Ben, 147 JANSE VAN RENSBURG Jacques, 148 VENTER Jaco
*Team EF Education First-Drapac p/b Cannondale*: 151 BROWN Nathan, 152 CANTY Brendan, 153 CARTHY Hugh, 154 DOCKER Mitchell, 155 DOMBROWSKI Joe, 156 MODOLO Sacha, 157 VAN ASBROECK Tom, 158 WOODS Michael
*Team Katusha - Alpecin*: 161 BELKOV Maxim, 162 DOWSETT Alex, 163 GONÇALVES José, 164 KUZNETSOV Viacheslav, 165 LAMMERTINK Maurits, 166 MARTIN Tony, 167 PLANCKAERT Baptiste, 168 WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
*Team LottoNL-Jumbo*: 171 BATTAGLIN Enrico, 172 BENNETT George, 173 BOUWMAN Koen, 174 VAN EMDEN Jos, 175 GESINK Robert, 176 VAN HOECKE Gijs, 177 LINDEMAN Bert-Jan, 178 VAN POPPEL Danny
*Team Sky*: 181 FROOME Christopher, 182 DE LA CRUZ David, 183 ELISSONDE Kenny, 184 HENAO Sergio Luis, 185 KIRYIENKA Vasil, 186 KNEES Christian, 187 POELS Wout, 188 PUCCIO Salvatore
*Trek - Segafredo*: 191 BRAMBILLA Gianluca, 192 DIDIER Laurent, 193 EG Niklas, 194 IRIZAR Markel, 195 MULLEN Ryan, 196 PANTANO Jarlinson, 197 PEDERSEN Mads, 198 VAN POPPEL Boy
*UAE-Team Emirates*: 201 ARU Fabio, 202 ATAPUMA John Darwin, 203 CONTI Valerio, 204 LAENGEN Vegard Stake , 205 MARCATO Marco, 206 MORI Manuele, 207 POLANC Jan, 208 ULISSI Diego
*Wilier Triestina - Selle Italia*: 211 MARECZKO Jakub, 212 BERTAZZO Liam, 213 COLEDAN Marco, 214 FONZI Giuseppe, 215 MOSCA Jacopo, 216 POZZATO Filippo, 217 ZARDINI Edoardo, 218 ZHUPA Eugert

----------


## Köfte

^ Kiitos Googolille vaivannäöstä; rva kotiutui juuri Apuliasta, sieltä saappaankoron seuduilta.
Keli oli vielä miellyttävä, natiivikollega kauhisteli Sisilian etappia, lähinnä sitä kuivuutta. 
Etnasta nyt puhumattakaan :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Jesh ja dänks @Gogol. Tänä vuonna on mun makuun mukavasti mäkimaaleja.

Vedonlyöjillä vahva usko Froomin voittoon. Min'en lyö vetoa enkä usko https://www.oddschecker.com/cycling/giro-ditalia

----------


## PeeHoo

Sky-tallin video mm. Zoncolanilta:

----------


## PeeHoo

Etappi 14 päättyy Zoncolanille. Kovimmassa kohdassa 22 %:n nousu. Ajoin sen heinäkuussa 2017, oli pakko pyäshtyä puuskuttamaan monta kertaa. Oli aika hiljaista, näin neljä muuta pyöräilijää eikä Ovaron ja Zoncolanin välilä näkynyt yhtään moottoriajoneuvoa. Tai Ovaron kylässä näkyi, mutta kahden kilometrin jälkeen ei enää.

----------


## CamoN

Kisasta nauttimisen kannalta ei varmaan kannata tässä vaiheessa kiinnittää liikaa huomiota yhteen nousuun, mutta onhan tuo Zoncolan juuri sellaisen näköinen mäki jossa kolmen viikon kisoja on ennenkin ratkaistu. Froomen luulisi nitkahtavan (viimeistään) siellä, kun kevyemmät epsanjalaiset ja kolumbialaiset pikkukäppänät tanssahtelee kohti taivaita.

----------


## Steni

Kiitos Giro-infosta

Täällä viritellään Eurosport HD kanavat just kohdilleen, että
vanhat silmät näkevät.....

----------


## PeeHoo

> Kisasta nauttimisen kannalta ei varmaan kannata tässä vaiheessa kiinnittää liikaa huomiota yhteen nousuun, mutta onhan tuo Zoncolan juuri sellaisen näköinen mäki jossa kolmen viikon kisoja on ennenkin ratkaistu. Froomen luulisi nitkahtavan (viimeistään) siellä, kun kevyemmät epsanjalaiset ja kolumbialaiset pikkukäppänät tanssahtelee kohti taivaita.



Joo, eipä tietenkään yksi nousu ratkaisee yleensä kisaa. Kiinnostava kukkula kyllä, varsinkin kun on itse laahautunut sen läpi.

----------


## Munarello

Kirimiesten kannalta aika rajua menoa. En ihmettelisi, jos joku ajaisi käytännössä vain nuo kolme ensimmäistä etappia ja jättäisi leikin kesken viimeistään Etnan nousua edeltävänä päivänä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kari1980

GCN:n mukaan Froome kuittaa 1.4 miljoonaa euroa ilmeisesti pelkästä osallistumisesta.

----------


## CamoN

GCN:llä eetterissä myös aivan hyvä tour-ennakko:

----------


## fiber

Koitin zoomata kartalta 6. etapin loppua eli Etnan rinteillä Ragalnasta Osservatoriolle. En kyllä löydä ihan samanlaista tietä, joka kaartaisi pyöreästi kohti luodetta. Muutenkin noilla seuduin näyttää olevan todella pientä kujaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Girohan alkaa Israelista, niin kuin kaikki tietävät. Moni haluaisi boikotoida maata, mutta ehkä urheilu on hyvä tapa näyttää, että voidaan elää sovussa.

  Israelissa muistetaan Gino Bartali, hyvin uskonnollinen katolilainen. Hän auttoi toisen maailmansodan aikaan juutalaisia kuljettamalla juutalaisten valokuvia ja henkilöpapereita fillarin satulaputkeen piilotettuna. Monet juutalaiset saivat väärän henkilöllisyyden osin Ginon avulla ja pääsivät pakenemaan Italiasta.

  Jos Batali olisi jäänyt kiinni toiminnasta, nopea teloitus olisi ollut hyvin todennäköinnen. Katolista kirkkoa syytettiin välinpitämättömyydestä juutalaiskysymyksessä, mutta monet katoliset papit auttoivat juutalaisiakin mm. näissä väärennyshommissa.

  Bartali olisi voinut olla yksi kaikkien aikojen pyöräilijöistä, jos sota ei olisi tehnyt uraan taukoa. Hän voitti Italian ympäriajon vuosina 1936, 1937 ja 1946 ja Tourin 1938 ja 1948.

  No, se politiikasta, nyt alan ajatella vain kisaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Koitin zoomata kartalta 6. etapin loppua eli Etnan rinteillä Ragalnasta Osservatoriolle. En kyllä löydä ihan samanlaista tietä, joka kaartaisi pyöreästi kohti luodetta. Muutenkin noilla seuduin näyttää olevan todella pientä kujaa.



Tällaisia löysyin, onko näistä iloa? 




Ja täällä zoomattava kartta: https://www.cyclingstage.com/imap-if...unnels=132-135

----------


## fiber

Kiitos PeeHoo, tuo viimeinen oli hyvä ja auttoi. Tarkoitus on etappia katsellessa arvioida mitkä olisivat itselle sopivia reittejä noilla kulmilla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Cyclingnews.com arvioi tässä jutussa http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...#disqus_thread ensimmäistä etappia, aika-ajoa.
Suunnilleen näin: paljon jyrkkiä mutkia ja lyhyitä suoria. Reitti on "tekninen" eli suomeksi vaikea. Fillarin valintakin on tärkeä. Se tarkoittanee, etteivät kaikki aja tavanomaisella aika-ajopyörällä.

 Vahvin ajaja ei välttämättä voita, yllätys on hyvinkin mahdollinen.

----------


## Munarello

Jerusalemissa ei liene pelkoa sateesta kuitenkaan joten tuskin ihmeemmin kaatuilevat mutkissa.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Hommasin tänään ES1 HD:n telkkariin ja tyhjentelin digiboksin levyn wanhoista etapeista joten valmiina ollaan jo starttia varten!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Suunnilleen näin: paljon jyrkkiä mutkia ja lyhyitä suoria. Reitti on "tekninen" eli suomeksi vaikea. Fillarin valintakin on tärkeä.



Artikkelista tuli mieleen yhdysvaltalainen korttelikisa. Mutkia ja lyhyitä suoria, mutta pääasiassa leveää ja hyväpintaista tietä.

----------


## r.a.i

Sprinttikykyiset kuskit on monesti hyviä tuon tyyppisillä reiteillä...

----------


## pulmark

Twitteristä poimittua, Froome nurin reitin katselmoinnissa ennen ITT starttia: 

https://twitter.com/wielerman/status/992322573915521024

----------


## PeeHoo

Froomella hankala alku.

----------


## Superflyer

Dumoulin oli kyllä vahvassa iskussa, mutta en tekisi suuria päätelmiä vielä tämänpäiväisen perusteella. Froomella oli huono päivä, niitä tulee Dumoulinillekin kolmen viikon aikana. Sen sijaan henkisesti Dumoulin vaikuttaa olevan hieman vahvempi, jotenkin ajo oli paljon itsevarmemman näköistä kuin Froomella.

----------


## PeeHoo

Froome jäi Domoulinista aika vähän. Tällä videollakin menee aikaa 15 sekuntia, sitä ennen hän on jo noussut maasta, eikä fillaria ole alla videon lopussakaan. http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/33387

----------


## Teemu H

Siis kaatuiko Froome tänään harkoissa _ja_ kilpailussa ???

Alkaa olla Contadorin tasolla, sietää kohta lopettaa.

----------


## pulmark

^ Mun mielestä Froome kaatui vaan reitin katselmoinnissa ennen etappia. En katsonut kisaa, mutta yo. videot ainakin harjoituksista, koska tuskin tuossa radalla kaatumisen jälkeen melkein heti kuskit rinnakkain ajelee.

Kisa vasta tosiaan alkoi, eroja kyllä toki jo syntyi. Italian Aru ja Astanan Lopez heti vajaan minuutin tappiolla. Dennis, Yates, Pozzovivo ja Betancur Dumouliniin verrattuna GC-kuskeista parhaiten. Ite en odottanut että esim. Betancur laittaa Froomelle "pataan" 10s :-) Betancurilla taitaa olla sopimus piakkoin katkolla Movistariin, joten pientä painetta alkaa olla antaa jotain näyttöjä. Toki Girossa ajanut joskus TOP5 muistaakseni.

----------


## Teemu H

Ok, hyvä, ei tarvitse Froomen lopettaa vielä. Vähän vain näytti tuossa videon alussa, että ajaa pitkähihaisessa tempoasussa, mutta kuva on niin suttuinen, ja onhan siellä liikaa muita kuskeja liikkeellä yhtä aikaa.

----------


## Munarello

Jaa, että 37 sekuntia vajaan kympin temposikailussa tuolla tasolla on "aika vähän"?  :Hymy:  Toki kilpailu on piiiitkä ja nousumetrejä riittää joten ehtiihän Kiriyenka vielä raahata astmaatikkoa kärkeen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Scade

Mielestäni ihan hyvät asetelmat tulee tästä jo ekoille gc-etapeille. Dumoulinin voi vain olettaa repivän huomattavasti lisää eroa tokassa tempossa ja näillä asetelmilla Sky on pakotettu tekemään peliliikkeitä. Samalla liuta muita varteenotettavia kuskeja, erityisesti Yates yllätti itseni.

----------


## Munarello

Nooh, seuraavat kaksi etappia on täysin kirimiehille suunnattuja. GC-puolella voi toki jotain pientä niiden jälkeen tapahtua, mutta vasta ensi viikon torstainen Etnan nousu on ensimmäinen suuri mahdollisuus. Toki sekin voi mennä kapteenien kyttäillessä toisiaan.

----------


## Teemu H

Nyt ei ole onneksi Nairo tai kukaan merkittävä Movistarilta kyttäilemässä, siellä osataan vain kyttäillä. Voihan toki Carlos Betancur yllättää, tai pikku-Nairo Dayer Quintana jossain vuorilla.

Onkohan Froome liikkeellä vain starttirahan vuoksi? Vähän tuli Lancen 2009 paluun jälkeinen Giro mieleen, ei silloinkaan varmaan ilmaiseksi viivalle lähdetty. Alla oli leikkaus ja kaikenlaista.

----------


## r.a.i

Joo, monesti nuo prologit kertoo kunnosta, mutta mielestäni tuo tämän päiväinen kisa oli reitin puolesta aivan ala-arvoinen ja helvetin vaarallinen. On mahdollista, että useat kuskit varmistelivat vähän jolloin erot kasvoivat suhteellisen suureksi.

----------


## 90kg

Oli kyllä hieno se tandemi jossa kaks jannua pinkeissä vaatteissa polki motarin toista puolta ja jälkimmäinen kaveri istui takasuuntaan ja polki vastoinpäin ja kaverit roikkui pääjoukon vauhdissa pitkään.  :Leveä hymy:  Sellainen WTF moment että hyvä että kukaan ei kaatunut kun nauratti niin paljon. Mulla ainakin kupsahti tv-tuoli nurin.

----------


## Munarello

Eipä näytä olevan tuossa porukassa kirihommissa vastusta Vivianille.

----------


## plr

Saapa nähdä miten käy kolmanneksi sijoittuneen (Sam Bennetin?). Diskataanko vai ei?

----------


## kp63

En mä Froomena etc olis näihin 3 ekaan starttiin juuri herkistänyt kun veikkaan, että nää 4 "lepopäivää" tekee sen. tuskin kovin raskaita capitaanoille

----------


## CamoN

> Eipä näytä olevan tuossa porukassa kirihommissa vastusta Vivianille.



Jep. Jännä juttu sinänsä että nyt Quick-Stepin paidassa Vivianilta onnistuu tuollainen vähän teknisemmänkin ja epämääräisemmän massakirin voittaminen, kun Skyn paidassa sijoittui aina väärin yms. ja napsi useita kakkos- ja kolmossijoja. Olisiko itseluottamus parantunut QS:n väkivahvan junan kapteenina vai onko ajosilmä vaan kehittynyt, joka tapauksessa taas aika suvereeni näytös Bennettin peippailusta huolimatta.

Bennettiä tuskin rangaistaan. Ajoi vähän typerästi maalisuoran poikki, mutta toisaalta siihen ehkä liittyi viimeinen mutka ja asemat sen ulostulon jälkeen. Ei periaatteessa muuttanut ajolinjaansa, valittu ajolinja oli vaan aika vino.

----------


## Scade

Ihan mielenkiintoisia ovat olleet noi teholukemat eri ajajien osalta mitä on näkynyt ruudussa. Noissa olisi kyllä hauskaa kun esimerkiksi loppukirissä menisi joko kiritykin mukana muutamat vikat kilsat tai hyppisi Quickstepin junaa alaspäin. Tossa tokana päivänä tais olla Dumoulinin lukemia lopussa ja kyllä siinäkin aika kovat tehot paukkuivat lopussa. Mutta tosiaan ton tason ajajille varmaankin enemmän hyvää virittävää treeniä kuin mitään äärimmäisen kuluttavaa.

Ekat etapit olivat mielestäni ihan viihdyttäviä kun mukaan mahtui toi BMC:n pinkin jahtaus, Campernaetsin epätoivoiset yritykset, yms.. Silti kiva, että nämä on nyt pois alta, noi Sisilian etapit vaikuttaa potentiaalisesti tosi viihdyttäviltä ja tapahtumarikkailta. Huomisella etapilla ei taida olla juuri ollenkaan tasaista, voi hyvin hajottaa porukkaa. Loppuun vielä mukava kilsan suht jyrkkä nousu. Etnalta odotan enemmän etappia, jossa ajellaan suht tasaisesti ylös ja ehkä vikoilla sadoilla metreillä joku nyppäsee vähän runsaammin. Todennäköisesti oon molemmissa tapauksissa aivan väärässä.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan myös sitä mikä on Denniksen kyvykkyys puolustaa johtajan asemaa. Onko potentiaalia tulevaisuudessa ihan kärki gc-kuskiksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Jaa, että 37 sekuntia vajaan kympin temposikailussa tuolla tasolla on "aika vähän"?  Toki kilpailu on piiiitkä ja nousumetrejä riittää joten ehtiihän Kiriyenka vielä raahata astmaatikkoa kärkeen.



Ei oo vähän. Luulin, että Froome kaatui kisassa ja silloin se olisi ollut vähän Nyt oli aika paljon.

----------


## kari1980

Kolmannella etapilla kohdassa 3:48:09 muutamat rinnat näkyviin. Veivät jonkin verran huomiota Danny Van Poppelin haastattelulta.

----------


## CamoN

Vilkaisin ketjun tarkastaakseni kuumimmat spekulaatiot, kun ei tässä ehdi katsoa edes muutamaa minuuttia pidempää koostetta. Ilmeisesti yllätyksiltä säästyttiin jos yllä oleva oli päivän tähtihetki?

----------


## kari1980

> Vilkaisin ketjun tarkastaakseni kuumimmat spekulaatiot, kun ei tässä ehdi katsoa edes muutamaa minuuttia pidempää koostetta. Ilmeisesti yllätyksiltä säästyttiin jos yllä oleva oli päivän tähtihetki?



Katselen juuri ns. "tilausvideota" Playerin kautta. Selin ja kumppani huomasivat tilanteen vasta pääjoukon ohittaessa kyseiset naiset ja kiertelivät kommenteissaan kohtalaisen hauskasti, kuten tyyliin sopii.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään viimeisellä kilometrillä jopa 13 prossaa nousua. Porukka varmaan hajoaa ja saadaan pikkuisen erojakin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Huomenna vähän samantapainen kilometrin nousu kaksi kilometriä ennen maalia. Molempina päivinä piisaa ylä- ja alamäkeä eikä mutkittelusta tunnu tulevan loppua, joten kaikki edellytykset kiinnostaville osuuksille on olemassa (vaikkei mitään ratkaisevaa olekaan luvassa)

Ylihuomenna sitten noustaankin jo perinteisesti vuorelle eli Etna on jälleen näyttämönä.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Ilmeisesti yllätyksiltä säästyttiin jos yllä oleva oli päivän tähtihetki?



Miten sen nyt ottaa tuon "tähtihetken" merkityksen arvio riippuu (tai mielummin nimenomaan ei riipu) tietenkin vilahtaneista rinnoista.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mut ei siellä käsittääkseni käynyt havereita ja Viviani kiri komeasti toiseen voittoon. 
Tänään sitten vähän haastavampi etappi, pitää koittaa illalla treenien jälkeen katsoa kooste/tallenne tuosta etapista.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olipa hapokkaan näköinen loppurypistys. Wellensillä 100 prosentin luottamus voimiinsa ja voittohan sieltä tuli. Hieno, vahva veto peesistä kärkeen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

Vielä ei ole yhteiskilpailua suuremmin potkittu käyntiin, mutta Froome jo 55s takamatkalla. Ei podiumia tästä kisasta. Mutta tärkein, eli starttiraha takataskussa. Hyvä etappi tänään. Sisiliassa pitää kyllä käydä lenkillä joku kesä.

----------


## CamoN

Samaa mietin tänään. Sky-juna saa hetken päästä aloittaa vauhdinpidon ihan vanhaan malliin, jos on aito aikomus pysyä mukana kokonaiskisassa. Tosin kolmannella viikollahan nämä ratkaistaan, on sitä ennenkin ensimmäisen viikon ”varmat asetelmat” särkyneet yksittäisellä etapilla.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Vielä ei ole yhteiskilpailua suuremmin potkittu käyntiin, mutta Froome jo 55s takamatkalla. Ei podiumia tästä kisasta. Mutta tärkein, eli starttiraha takataskussa. Hyvä etappi tänään. Sisiliassa pitää kyllä käydä lenkillä joku kesä.



Froome kertoi, että nelosetappi oli jopa vähän pelottava ja hänen porukkansa oli väärässä paikassa ennen loppunousua.

*Cyclingweekly: “It wasn’t a super finish for me  because I wasn’t positioned well in the decisive moment,” Froome  explained after climbing off his turbo trainer.
*
*“Today was a very nervous stage, the roads were a little bit  dangerous, I’m happy that I’ve passed this day without any problems.”*


Torstaina Etnalla nähdään missä kunnossa Froome ja muut ovat. Matkaa on vielä paljon jäljellä.

----------


## Munarello

Tämä kilpailun järjestäjän linkki on aika kiva tv-kuvan vierellä seurattavana. Näkee kivasti, missä kohtaa ollaan menossa. http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/live/

^ Luulenpa, ettei Froome ole tullut vielä lähellekään huippukunnossa kisaan. On varmasti treenannut paljon ja hyvin, mutta edelleenkin se hänen ykkösprioriteettinsa on tänäkin vuonna Ranskan ympäriajossa.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään ei kirimiehet juhli!  :Leveä hymy:  Kun tuota profiilia katsoo, niin sen mukaan viimeiset 40km mennään muutamaa kilometriä lukuunottamatta käytännössä koko ajan ylämäkeen. 

Edit: Tiukassa oli hatka tänään. Tunti siinä meni hieroessa, mutta nyt on tuommoinen vaatimaton kolmenkymmenen jampan porukka irti.

----------


## buhvalo

Irtiotossa niin kovia mäkimiehiä että voisivat pysyä hyvällä yhteistyöllä irti loppuunasti.

----------


## CamoN

> Irtiotossa niin kovia mäkimiehiä että voisivat pysyä hyvällä yhteistyöllä irti loppuunasti.



Jep, saa nähdä ovatko miten tuoreina 15km viitalla. Tuo hatkan koostumus saattaisi mahdollistaa esim. Skylle kahden kapteenin taktiikan ympäriajon loppuosalle, jos vaan uskaltavat ajaa.

----------


## CamoN

Noniin, 11km jäljellä ja hatkassa alkaa kipinöidä.

----------


## CamoN

Mitchelton-Scottiltahan se kahden kapteenin taktiikka onnistuu! Yllättävän tasaisia keskenään Pinot, Dumoulin ja Froome. Oli taas todella vaikea sanoa, onko se Froomen tasaisen tappava jyystäminen uhka vai mahdollisuus.

----------


## buhvalo

No Froomelle uhka. Takaa-ajosemasta hyvästä dieselistä ei oikein hyödy, jos ei pääse irti. Ja nyt irtiottokykyä näyttäneet kuskit vetää sen 10-20s ero ja boonukset päälle joka MTF:än ja lyhyeen ITT:n jää liikaa kiinni ajettavaksi. Tietty jotkut tulee notkahtamaan, tuskin kaikki.

Hyvä kisa tulossa, kun toistaiseksi mikään joukkue ei ole oikeasti dominoinut. Mielenkiintoista nähdä yrittääkö Mitchelton edes kontrolloida pääjoukkoa jatkossa, ja jos yrittää kauanko jalka riittää.

----------


## Kampinalle

Pahoitteluni, ei liity suoraan tämävuotiseen kisaan, mutta tuli mieleeni, mikä mahtaa olla suurin hatkaporukan ero, minkä pääjoukko on ajanut kiinni yhden etapin aikana?

----------


## marco1

^Yli 10min eroja muistelisin ajetun kiinni Grand Toureissa.

----------


## pulmark

Etappi #9 vuorossa tänään, pitkä yli 200km ja nousua yhteensä yli 4000m. Lopussa 40km enimmäkseen ylämäkeä, jossa noustaan yli 2000m korkeuteen. Sääennuste lupaa iltapäivälle sadekuuroja. Huomenna lepopäivä. Eilen Froome nurin sateessa ylämäessä, sinnitteli kuitenkin kärkiryhmässä maaliin. Muutenkin ajo näytti varsin epävarmalta muutamassa hidastuksessa. Dumoulininkaan ajo ei näyttänyt kovin hyvältä. Oisko se Astanan paikka tänään yrittää parantaa Lopezin asemia kokonaiskisassa ?

----------


## CamoN

Enpä tiedä kertoiko eilisen kohtalaisen tasaväkiset loppuratkaisut enemmän ensimmäisen viikon rasittavuudesta, vai säästelikö kokonaiskisaan tähtäävät joukkueet tätä päivää varten. Joka tapauksessa tänään lienee iskun paikka aika monelle huomioiden sen huomisen lepopäivän.

Enkä tiedä sitäkään, kertooko *serpentiininousussa ylämäessä* kaatuminen eniten vaikeista olosuhteista, ammattilaisten vauhdista vai Froomen epävarmuudesta.

----------


## kp63

Kylähän froome aika kulmikkaasti ajaa, toki olihan se ihan silee ja märkä asfaltti. verrattuna aiempiin, niin froomen irtiottokyky on todella huono vaikkei se ennenkään mikä superi ole ollut. tukossa viel eli tavoite loppupuolen lähdöissä, tietoista voimien säästöä tai huonossa kunnossa?

----------


## pulmark

^ Froomella saattaa myös aikaisemmat kaatumiset haitata. Voi olla pientä vammaa, huonoa nukkumista yms. Eilisellä etapilla meinasi kaatua suoralla pätkällä oikealle kyljelleen jonka vuoksi joutui tekemään aika rajun korjausliikkeen.

Mukavat asetelmat tällä hetkellä kokonaiskisassa. Aika pienet erot vielä, ITT tulee eroja, mutta sitten 3. viikon lopussa on muutama tosi mäkinen etappi joissa mäkikuskeilla on vielä mahdollisuudet. Zoncolan ajetaan ensi viikonloppuna.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Hmm. Kiinnostava tämä uuden sukupolven esiinmarssi. Arun putoamista en ihmettele, hän on aina ollut tuulilla käypä. Dumoulin otti pataan mitä asiaan kuuluu, ja mäkioravilla on vielä minuuttitolkulla tekemistä häntä vastaan. Mutta mitähän Froome nyt tekee, kun starttiraha on taskussa, keulaan matkaa, keskinkertainen tiimi ja pitäisi oikeasti hyökätä kolmannella viikolla - viitsineekö, pystyneekö?

Rohan Dennis muuten roikkuu aivan pätevästi opintoreissullaan.

----------


## pulmark

Yates vaikuttaa todella kevytjalkaiselta tässä vaiheessa, etapin loppu kyllä sopi hänelle kuten myös Pozzovivolle ja Pinotille. Tosiaan uusia ja nuoria kuskeja (Carapaz, Ciccone, O'Connor, Formolo) mukava nähdä kärkikahinoissa, yritystä ei näytä puuttuvan. 

O'Connor menetti eilen vähän aikaa kun kaatui samassa yhteydessä kuin Froome. Formolo näyttää toipuneen Etnan etapin kaatumisesta. Aru vaikuttaa jotenkin vaisulta, mutta yleensä parantaa loppua kohti.

----------


## marco1

Froomen apukuskit kävi loppukilometreillä joukolla hinaamassa häntä ylöspäin mutta jättivät sitten äijän viimeisellä kilometrillä yksin? Ei oo kovin tosissaan mukana?

----------


## buhvalo

Dumoulin on vielä hyvällä iskuetäisyydellä ja kunto näyttää sellaiselta ettei isompaa repeämistä tapahtune edes Monte Zoncolanilla. Froomella taas valahti pakki päälle heti kun mäki jyrkkeni, eikä viimeisellä 100m ollut edes yritystä säästä sekuntteja pysymällä porukassa, game over. Sky:ltä on talven aikaan kadonnut marginal gainsit, tai ei ihan marginaaliset jos froomelta hukassa sellaiset 15-16%. Ei luultavasi löydy välipäivän aikana. Onhan tuo niin paljon että voisi johtua vammasta.

----------


## CamoN

> Yates vaikuttaa todella kevytjalkaiselta tässä vaiheessa, etapin loppu kyllä sopi hänelle kuten myös Pozzovivolle ja Pinotille. Tosiaan uusia ja nuoria kuskeja (Carapaz, Ciccone, O'Connor, Formolo) mukava nähdä kärkikahinoissa, yritystä ei näytä puuttuvan.



Yates puolusti pinkkiä varsin vaikuttavasti. Jack Haigin putoamisen jälkeen Mitchelton-Scottilla saattoi olla vähän epävarmat tunnelmat, koska Chavesin totaalinen polttaminen olisi ollut vähän typerää. Mitään suurempaa ei kuitenkaan ehtinyt tapahtua, ja Froomen tippuessa siellä jossain kolmen kilometrin viitan jälkeen Yatesin ilmeestä huomasi kuinka itseluottamusta oli vaikka muille jakaa. Komeaa näytöstä ne viimeiset pari sataa metriä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Oli hieno etappi taas!

Froome ei taida olla huippukunnossa. Eilen tuli taas reilusti eroa kärkeen. Tänään on lepopäivä, joten eilen oli mahdollista ajaa tosissaan.

No,kisasta 2/3 jäljellä ja paljon ehtii tapahtua.

----------


## Grinder75

Koiranleuat voisivat todeta, että astmalääkkeistä meni resepti umpeen, ja maailman nopein pyöräkään ei auta saavuttaamaan riittävää marginaalista hyötyä kilpailijoihin nähden.

Ehkä keskustelu pyörii nyt liikaa Froomen ympärillä. Parempi lajin uskottavuuden kannalta, että häviää kisan ajamalla, kuin vasta jälkikäteen oikeudessa.





> Froome ei taida olla huippukunnossa. Eilen tuli taas reilusti eroa kärkeen. Tänään on lepopäivä, joten eilen oli mahdollista ajaa tosissaan.
> 
> No,kisasta 2/3 jäljellä ja paljon ehtii tapahtua.

----------


## Paolo

Veikkaan, että Froome tuli kuittaamaan vaan hyvän starttirahan ja kokeilee samalla, josko tämän hetkinen kunto riittäisi pärjäämään Girossa. Kun podiumi näyttää kuitenkin olevan kaukana, on hyvä alkaa keskittymään kauden päätapahtumaan Ranskassa...

----------


## PeeHoo

> Ehkä keskustelu pyörii nyt liikaa Froomen ympärillä.



Joo, näin on.

----------


## PeeHoo

Päivän Äijä oli  Mohoric Matej, 23 vuotta ja 185 cm.

Esteban Chaves hyytyi todella pahasti. Nyt jo yli 14 minuuttia kärjestä, eikä ole vielä maalissa.

----------


## Laroute

Olipas mahtava loppu tänään. Jännitystä viimeiselle sadalle metrille asti. Hieno kylän kaduilla mutkitteleva jyrkkä ja eri pinnoitteilla varustettu reitti.

----------


## kukavaa

<3Giro! Kunnon kisailua oli tosiaan tänään ja muillakin etapeilla seurattavaa riittänyt.

----------


## pulmark

^ Hieno etappi ja sen loppu. TOP10 tilanne kiristyy kun Aru, Dennis ja Konrad ajoi ihan mukavasti samoin Dumoulin veti hyvän, lyhyen mäkitemmon. Froome myönsi haastattelussa, että kyllä kaatumiset, varsinkin ennen ITT tapahtunut vaikuttaa eikä sitä voi enää peittää. Aikoi kuitenkin jatkaa kisaa.

----------


## Jukka

Tästähän voi vielä kehittyä ihan kunnon kisa. Toivottavasti Dumoulin kestää huomisen Monte Zoncolan nousun sekä onnistuu tiistain aika-ajossa oman tasonsa mukaisesti. Simon Yates tarvitsee ainakin omien sanojen mukaan minuuttien eron Dumouliniin aika-ajoa varten. No totuus Yatesin aika-ajokunnosta nähdään pian, epäilen ettei ole nykykunnossa ihan yhtä altavastaaja, kuin on ennen ollut parhaita TT-ajajia vastaan. Viimeiselle viikolle olisi herkullista saada tilanne, jossa Dumoulin olisi johdossa ja joutuisi puolustamaan paitaa perikseantamattomaan tyyliinsä ja hirmuisessa (vuori)kunnossa oleva Yates hyökkäisi aina tilaisuuden tullen. Tuohon vielä pakkaa sekoittamaan muut haastajat, niin olisi tulossa hieno loppujakso Girolle.

----------


## Munarello

Mitäs Sisu-pastilleja Vroom on tänään nauttinut kun singeri lähti yllättäen surraamaan?  :Hymy:  Yates näytti toki edelleen pirun vahvalta ja Tomppakin tuli hyvin mukana tuota karmean näköistä mäkeä. Omaan silmään miellyttää kivasti tuo Arun Faabion ajotapa eli riehutaan sitten vaikka keuhkot pihalle vaikkei se läheskään aina tuota tulosta. Tänäänkin yritti parhaansa mukaan rimpuilla mukana, mutta taisi olla vaan liian julma nousu.

----------


## juakko

Ja ajoivat Yatesin kanssa puolitoista minuuttia nopeammin kuin Quintana ja Uran viime kerralla. Taitaa olla pyöräilyn Norja tämä Iso-Britannia.

http://www.climbing-records.com/2018...-zoncolan.html

----------


## kmw

[QUOTE=Munarello;2777395]Mitäs Sisu-pastilleja Vroom on tänään nauttinut kun singeri lähti yllättäen surraamaan?  :Hymy:  /QUOTE]

Tätä aprikoin minäkin. Dumulin hoiti hommansa loistavasti.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Omaan silmään päivän ainoa voittaja oli Dumoulin.

Onhan tässä vielä muutama kovakin loppunousu, mutta jos kunto kestää tuollaisena ja ITT menee oman tason mukaisesti, niin hyvältä näyttää. Kakalle ei tänä vuonna ennättäne pysähtyä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mitäs Sisu-pastilleja Vroom on tänään nauttinut kun singeri lähti yllättäen surraamaan?  Yates näytti toki edelleen pirun vahvalta ja Tomppakin tuli hyvin mukana tuota karmean näköistä mäkeä. Omaan silmään miellyttää kivasti tuo Arun Faabion ajotapa eli riehutaan sitten vaikka keuhkot pihalle vaikkei se läheskään aina tuota tulosta. Tänäänkin yritti parhaansa mukaan rimpuilla mukana, mutta taisi olla vaan liian julma nousu.



Palauttavat irtohihat. No joo, Froome poltti tulitikun ja pääsi irti, Yates poltti tikkuaan vasta myöhemmin ja sai vähän kiinni. Kovaa menevät molemmat, erittäin kovaa. 

Aru on kyllä hieno painija, kuin Vöckler parhaimmillaan. Ne watit kaivetaan ulos mistä löytyy ja pyörittely jätetään tyylipisteitä hakeville.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

Dumoulinista jo tietää, että vaikka selostamossa huudetaan "nyt se putoaa", niin ei se mihinkään putoa, vaan kylmän viileästi ajaa juuri sitä täydellistä tahtia, jolla minimoi tappiot. Froomen päätöstä lähteä Giroon en tavallaan ihan ymmärrä, kun Tour on kuitenkin pääjuttu ja molempien ajaminen on aika järjetöntä nykyaikana kuten Contador viimeksi todisti.

Tämän Giron parhaimpia puolia on kyllä ollut tuo nuoren sukupolven esiinmarssi.

----------


## paaton

Eiköhän froomen todellinen kuntohuippu ole tähdätty ranskaan ja tuon vuoksi pari ensimmäistä viikkoa oli vaikeaa. Kaatumiset ehkä myös verottivat alkua.

Mutta ei froome kyllä kauaksi kärjestä tule jäämään, jos ja kun viimeinen viikko kulkee eilisen päivän malliin. Veikkaan dumoulinin voittavan ja froomen olevan kakkonen.

----------


## buhvalo

Ballsy ajo Yatesilta.

----------


## ilmora

Alan jo tykätä tuosta Yatesista. Löytyy taktista silmää, rohkeutta, kestävyyttä ja nopeutta. Loistava Giro, kun ei tarvitse katsella mitään Skyn tai Astanan junia hinaamassa huipulle, vaan kapteenit keskenään ottavat mittaa toisistaan.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi sekä kilpailuna että reittinä. Virtuaalisesti Yates ja Dumoulin suurinpiirtein tasoissa JOS Dumoulin ITT n. 4s/km parempi kuten arvioitu on aikaisempien tulosten perusteella. Yates ollut kyllä todella vakuuttava tähän saakka, saa nähdä kestääkö meno loppuun saakka.

----------


## Pesonito

Jos Yatesin vire säilyy, niin Dumoulin voi repiä vaikka kolme minuuttia eroa tempossa ja silti Yatesilla on vielä hyvät mahdollisuudet voittoon.

----------


## CamoN

> Loistava Giro, kun ei tarvitse katsella mitään Skyn tai Astanan junia hinaamassa huipulle, vaan kapteenit keskenään ottavat mittaa toisistaan.



On tosiaan mehukas asetelma. Milloinkohan nuo muut aloittaa yhteistyön Yatesin kiinni ajamiseksi, kun keskinäiset erot on kymmeniä sekunteja ja Yates on minuuttien päässä. Dumoulin yritti tänään herätellä yhteistyötä mutta eivät tainneet lämmetä, Tomppa arvioidaan varmaan aivan ylivoimaiseksi toisessa aika-ajossa.

Froomen ja Skyn taktiikka herättää kysymyksiä. Eilisestä päättelin että ITT-tutustumisen kaatumisen seuraukset olisi saatu hoivattua kuntoon lepopäivänä, ja olisiko Froome ollut muutenkin aloittaessa puolikuntoinen. Kuitenkin tänään oltiin taas yhtä yössä (ei sentään ihan niin synkästi kuin Aru) kuin ensimmäisellä viikolla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Joo, hienoa on. Simo ajaa komeasti, mutta riittävtkö voimat vielä ensi sunnuntaihin?
Tiistaina on 34,2 kilometrin aika-ajo. Kuka sen voittaa? Kärkipään porukallakin tulee mahdollisesti yli minuutin eroja.

----------


## Grinder75

> Alan jo tykätä tuosta Yatesista. Löytyy taktista silmää, rohkeutta, kestävyyttä ja nopeutta. Loistava Giro, kun ei tarvitse katsella mitään Skyn tai Astanan junia hinaamassa huipulle, vaan kapteenit keskenään ottavat mittaa toisistaan.



Kuten brittipyöräilyn kuvaan sopii, Yatesin historiasta löytyy myös astmalääkkeiden (väärin)käyttöä, ja neljän kuukauden kilpailukielto vuodelta 2016.

Tosin sehän ei ollut Simonin syy, vaan tiimin ja lääkärin, kun TUE ei ollut kondiksessa =)

https://www.bbc.com/sport/cycling/36564327

----------


## ilmora

Ei voi sanoa tuon olevan vain brittipyöräilyn ilmiö, sillä kärähdyksiä on tullut eri puolilta maailmaa. En jaksa itse stressata dopingkohuista, sillä en kuvittele kenenkään tuolla tasolla ajavan puhtaasti ns. vedellä ja leivällä.

Hieman alkaa jo kyllä nyppimään tuo Selinin tapa aina huomauttaa Chris Froomen ajotyylistä. Eihän se mitenkään eleganttia ole, mutta veikkaan että meikäläinenkin työmatkalla reppu selässä ja hartiat jumissa näytän aivan yhtä kärsivän epämukavalta.

----------


## Lehisj

> Hieman alkaa jo kyllä nyppimään tuo Selinin tapa aina huomauttaa Chris Froomen ajotyylistä. Eihän se mitenkään eleganttia ole, mutta veikkaan että meikäläinenkin työmatkalla reppu selässä ja hartiat jumissa näytän aivan yhtä kärsivän epämukavalta.



Ihan sama kommentointi on minuakin risonut jo pidemmän aikaa - tuohan on kuitenkin pyöräilykisa eikä mikään kauneus-/tyylikilpailu...

----------


## Scade

Selin on toki tärkeä pala suomalaista pyöräilykulttuuria, mutta itse olen ollut tyytyväinen kun eurosportilta saa myös lähetyksen brittien selostuksella.

----------


## huotah

> Selin on toki tärkeä pala suomalaista pyöräilykulttuuria, mutta itse olen ollut tyytyväinen kun eurosportilta saa myös lähetyksen brittien selostuksella.



Itsekin vaihdan aika ajoin brittien puolelle, ja pian taas takaisin, kun Sean "Well, yes..." Kellyn kommentit alkavat rasittamaan.

----------


## Grinder75

> Ei voi sanoa tuon olevan vain brittipyöräilyn ilmiö, sillä kärähdyksiä on tullut eri puolilta maailmaa. En jaksa itse stressata dopingkohuista, sillä en kuvittele kenenkään tuolla tasolla ajavan puhtaasti ns. vedellä ja leivällä.



Saahan sitä kukin käyttää vaikka mitä mömmöjä, jos niin haluaa, mutta onhan tuo Brittiläisten huippunimien järjestelmällinen TUE-lupien tehtailu tullut viimeaikoina esille useammassakin yhteydessä ja raporteissa.

Ehkä grand toureilla pitäisi olla oma kategoriansa ei-astmaatikoille tilanteen selkiyttämiseksi, niin vältytään jälkikäteen kiusallisilta tilanteilta ja mielipahalta.

----------


## puppy

> Ihan sama kommentointi on minuakin risonut jo pidemmän aikaa - tuohan on kuitenkin pyöräilykisa eikä mikään kauneus-/tyylikilpailu...



Tiedän monta lajia jossa huippujen tekniikka täysin väärin tai omalaatuinen yleisen teknisen käsityksen mukaan mutta heillä vain on vartalo joka mahdollistaa tämän... Ja olisi hullua muuttaa sitä jos ei tule loukkaantumisia ja jos on maailman nopein jo.

----------


## CamoN

Se tekee tuosta Selinin kommentoinnista huvittavaa, että pääjoukossa on useita aivan Froomen tapaisia ”maastopyörätekniikalla” ajavia mutta jostain syystä vain Froome kirvoittaa Seliniltä jatkuvia huomautuksia. Esimerkiksi viime päivinä kärkipäässä esiintynyt Giulio Ciccone ajaa muuten mielestäni aivan saman näköisesti, korkean kadenssin jaksot vaan puuttuvat. Ja tuntuu keräävän Seliniltä pelkkää kehua uskaliaasta ja ”yritteliään näköisestä” ajamisestaan, ehkä italilaisuutensa takia.

----------


## kauris

Minun silmään pistää (ärsyttävästi) Froomen tapauksessa se pään nyökintä. Joka 3. sekunti ellei useammin katsoo alas keskiöön. Lisäksi poikkeuksellisen nopea muttei jostain syystä sulava pyöritys hieman myös. Aivan kuin polkisi tyhjää. Kyynärpäiden ulospäin osoittamista en ollut ajatellutkaan ennen kuin viimeksi kun Selin sitä kommentoi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Sori, väärä ketju

----------


## Kossu

> Minun silmään pistää (ärsyttävästi) Froomen tapauksessa se pään nyökintä. Joka 3. sekunti ellei useammin katsoo alas keskiöön.



Stemmiä se tuijottaa eikä keskiöä. Siitä on ollut juttua jo vuosia onpa herra sitä itsekin kommentoinut mm Twitter tilillään.

Näin esim 2013 http://www.headsetpress.co.uk/chris-...king-at-stems/
Ja 2015 http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...raining-152302

----------


## Merckx

> Se tekee tuosta Selinin kommentoinnista huvittavaa, että pääjoukossa on useita aivan Froomen tapaisia ”maastopyörätekniikalla” ajavia mutta jostain syystä vain Froome kirvoittaa Seliniltä jatkuvia huomautuksia. Esimerkiksi viime päivinä kärkipäässä esiintynyt Giulio Ciccone ajaa muuten mielestäni aivan saman näköisesti, korkean kadenssin jaksot vaan puuttuvat. Ja tuntuu keräävän Seliniltä pelkkää kehua uskaliaasta ja ”yritteliään näköisestä” ajamisestaan, ehkä italilaisuutensa takia.



Selinillä on tiettyjä suosikkeja sekä inhokkeja jotka näkyvät selostuksessa valitettavan selkeästi. Erityisesti esim Cavendishin ihannointi on pistänyt korvaan vaikka mies on pyöräilevä toisia peesaileva katastrofi. Froomesta ei näköjään tykkää pätkääkään.

----------


## Jeesu

> Stemmiä se tuijottaa eikä keskiöä. Siitä on ollut juttua jo vuosia onpa herra sitä itsekin kommentoinut mm Twitter tilillään.
> 
> Näin esim 2013 http://www.headsetpress.co.uk/chris-...king-at-stems/
> Ja 2015 http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...raining-152302



http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com

----------


## Lehisj

> Selinillä on tiettyjä suosikkeja sekä inhokkeja jotka näkyvät selostuksessa valitettavan selkeästi. Erityisesti esim Cavendishin ihannointi on pistänyt korvaan vaikka mies on pyöräilevä toisia peesaileva katastrofi. Froomesta ei näköjään tykkää pätkääkään.



Juu ja onneksi se el Pistilero eli oikeammin kai el Pistolero lopetti viime kauden jälkeen. Olihan Contador kaikin puolin viihdyttävä kuski, mutta kyllä se Selinin jatkuva, kritiikitön hehkutus oli välillä tosi tuskaista kuultavaa. Kuskin D-taustakin oli pääosin Seliniltä päässyt unohtumaan...

----------


## jhalmar

> Se tekee tuosta Selinin kommentoinnista huvittavaa, että pääjoukossa on useita aivan Froomen tapaisia ”maastopyörätekniikalla” ajavia mutta jostain syystä vain Froome kirvoittaa Seliniltä jatkuvia huomautuksia. Esimerkiksi viime päivinä kärkipäässä esiintynyt Giulio Ciccone ajaa muuten mielestäni aivan saman näköisesti, korkean kadenssin jaksot vaan puuttuvat. Ja tuntuu keräävän Seliniltä pelkkää kehua uskaliaasta ja ”yritteliään näköisestä” ajamisestaan, ehkä italilaisuutensa takia.



Ei nyt suoraan liity Froomen ajamiseen, mutta eilen saamieni luotettavien tietojen mukaan erään Christian Selinin ajotyyli vuosia sitten KoPyn (Kouvolan Pyöräilijät) tempokisassa oli kuulemma niin karmean näköistä, että kyseinen luotettava lähde meinasi ajaa ojaan järkytyksen takia

----------


## Köfte

Harmillisen vähälle seurannalle on tämän vuoden Giro jäänyt.
Nuoriso-osaston kehittyminen on vain plussaa.

----------


## Munarello

Torjuntavoitto Yatesille tämän päivän temposta. Onhan tässä vielä pari pahaa vuorietappia, mutta Yatesilla on nyt todella hyvä tilaisuus hoitaa kokonaiskilpailu kotiin.

----------


## kukavaa

Kova ajo Arulta. Sunnuntain notkahduksen jälkeen ei olisi arvannut. Hyvin veti Yates kanssa. Myötätuuliko tasoitti eroja sitten noin, kun kahdesta minuutista lukenut sieltä täältä? Että jäisi tänään. 
Ei pettänyt Giro tänäänkään.

----------


## itm

> Kova ajo Arulta. Sunnuntain notkahduksen jälkeen ei olisi arvannut..



Hyvin käytetty lepopäivä. Varmaan perinteisellä tyylillä vedetty. Ja tietty moottoripyörää peesailtu +20 sek arvoisesti.

----------


## Jukka

Yates pääsee kyllä hyvistä asetelmista viimeisille etapeille, mutta ei tuossa ole varaa tulla kumminkaan yhtään huonoa päivää, joita näissä kolmen viikon karkeloissa on yleensä melkein kaikille tullut. Dumoilin ajokin oli kyllä kova raskaiden vuorietappien jälkeen, mutta aika vaikea tuosta ilman toisen vaikeuksia lähteä voittoa hakemaan. Katsotaan mitä viimeiset etapit tuo mukanaan. Froomellakin voisi olla palkintopallisija vielä saavutettavissa, mutta saa nähdä kuinka motivoitunut hän on sitä yrittämään, kun voittomahdollisuus näyttää aika heikolta...

----------


## CamoN

Kutkuttavan jännittävänä teknisenä yksityiskohtana Dominico Pozzovivon pyörässä näytti olevan kaksi pulloa. Aika moni ajoi kokonaan ilman, joten tuskinpa Pozzovivollakaan oli ihan täyttä lastia juomaa mukana. Aika monella tallilla on se sama Elite Chrono -pullo käytössä aika-ajopyörässä, mutta kukaan muu ei taida käyttää kahta. Eipä tullut huomattua oliko UAE:n muilla ajajilla samanlainen setti.

Minkähän logiikan mukaan tuo yhdistelmä olisi nopeampi. Luulisi että runko olisi pullottomana nopeimmillaan. Mutta ehkä kaksi pulloa on nopeampi kuin yksi pullo, jos joka tapauksessa haluaa sen yhden pullon.

----------


## Munarello

Siellä jaettiin aikasakkoja peesailusta seuraaville. 20s: Fabio Aru (UAE), 30s: Ben Hermans (ICA), Mads Pedersen (TFS) ja Remi Cavagna (QSF) sekä kaksi minuuttia: UAE:n Ulissi ja Conti.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro...-for-drafting/

Ulissi ja Conti ainakin vetivät tovin paritempoa tv-lähetyksessäkin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Ulissi jäi aika pahasti kiinni kyllä, kun vielä sprinttas sieltä auton beesistä oltuaan aikaisemmin tiimi kaverin, varmaan sit Conti, beesissä.

----------


## Lehisj

Kyllähän tämänvuotinen Giron reitti on kuin luotu Yatesille ja muille kevyille mäkimiehille, kun TT:n määrä on supistettu melkein minimiin. Ja kun tuohon ainoaan varsinaiseen kunnon tempoon osui vielä voimakas myötätuuli, joka tasoitti kuskien välisiä aikaeroja.

Ei olisi näillä nykyisillä ympäriajojen reiteillä varmaankaan Indurainilla, Romingerilla tai Ullrichilla ollut paljon jakoa, kuten Selin ja Roponen selostuksessaan mainitsivatkin. Näin vanhana tempokuskina tämä suuntaus ei kyllä ole mieleinen.

----------


## CamoN

> Kyllähän tämänvuotinen Giron reitti on kuin luotu Yatesille ja muille kevyille mäkimiehille, kun TT:n määrä on supistettu melkein minimiin.



En ota kantaa onko tämän vuoden Giron reitti historiallisesta näkökulmasta selkeästi tiettyä ajajatyyppiä suosiva, mutta tässä vaiheessa kuuden parhaan joukossa on kuitenkin Dumoulin, Froome, Pinot ja Rohan. Viimeisillä etapeilla mäkikauriit lyö toki kiilaa tuohon viiden kärkeen, mutta onko mäkimiesten taso toisaalta niin huono että toistaiseksi kuuden parhaan joukossa on neljä yleismies-Jantusta?

----------


## Lehisj

Niin katsotaan loppuetappien jälkeen tulokset, mutta jotenkin tuolta tuntuu puuttuvan se ihan terävin mäkimiesten kärki. Tähtäävät varmaankin Tourille tai ovat lopettannet kuten Contador ja Purito-Rodriquez.

----------


## plr

Mikä mahtaa olla syynä siihen ettei ajeta esimerkiksi 100-200 km henkilökohtaisia aika-ajoja? Voisihan siinä olla sekä tasaista että mäkeä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mikä mahtaa olla syynä siihen ettei ajeta esimerkiksi 100-200 km henkilökohtaisia aika-ajoja? Voisihan siinä olla sekä tasaista että mäkeä.



Taitaisi tulla niin suuret erot kuskien välille, että niitä ei ajettaisi edes pitkillä vuoristoetapeilla kiinni. Tästä seuraisi kokonaiskisan mielenkiinnon hiipuminen.

90-luvun alkupuolella kun Indurain dominoi Touria ja sen aika-ajoja, niiden pituudet olivat usein 60-70 km:n luokkaa. 1992 Indurain voitti 65 km:n TT:ssä Luxemburgissa seuraavaa kolme minuuttia ja ajoi Lauernt Fignonin kiinni kuudella minuutilla.

----------


## itm

> Taitaisi tulla niin suuret erot kuskien välille, että niitä ei ajettaisi edes pitkillä vuoristoetapeilla kiinni. Tästä seuraisi kokonaiskisan mielenkiinnon hiipuminen.
> 
> 90-luvun alkupuolella kun Indurain dominoi Touria ja sen aika-ajoja, niiden pituudet olivat usein 60-70 km:n luokkaa. 1992 Indurain voitti 65 km:n TT:ssä Luxemburgissa seuraavaa kolme minuuttia ja ajoi Lauernt Fignonin kiinni kuudella minuutilla.



ton lisäksi säännöissä on maksimimatka 80km. Ja tv-aikataulu vaikuttaa kanssa. Jos 180 äijää laitetaan minuutin välein ajamaan vaikka 150km aika-ajo niin tulee pitkä lähetys.

----------


## pulmark

> Mikä mahtaa olla syynä siihen ettei ajeta esimerkiksi 100-200 km henkilökohtaisia aika-ajoja? Voisihan siinä olla sekä tasaista että mäkeä.



UCI säännöt taitaa rajoittaa ITT maksimipituuden 60km. Tuossa on varmaan syynä kilpailuajan venyminen. Jos kilpailussa mukana 22 joukkuetta ja 8 kuskia/joukkue, niin 4min lähtöaikaporrastuksella kaikkien kuskien lähettäminen kestäisi jo melkein 12 tuntia. Tietysti kuskeja voidaan lähettää matkaan pienemmällä aikaporrastuksella, mutta sitten pitää valvoa tiukemmin ettei kukaan peesaa ja voi syntyä tilanteita joissa useampia kuskeja peräkkäin ja rinnakkain ja ei oikein pääse ohi vaikka haluaisi.

Lisäksi sääntöjen mukaan kuskeille on tarjottava mahdollisuus tutustua reittiin pyörällä joko kisapäivänä tai edellisenä päivänä liikennesäännöistä välittämättä joka tarkoittais sitä että tiet pitäis sulkea muulta liikenteeltä pitkäksi aikaa. Välipäivän luonteeseenkaan ei ehkä kuulu että käy ajamassa 100-200km TT-reitin läpi.

----------


## Laroute

> Kutkuttavan jännittävänä teknisenä yksityiskohtana Dominico Pozzovivon pyörässä näytti olevan kaksi pulloa. Aika moni ajoi kokonaan ilman, joten tuskinpa Pozzovivollakaan oli ihan täyttä lastia juomaa mukana. Aika monella tallilla on se sama Elite Chrono -pullo käytössä aika-ajopyörässä, mutta kukaan muu ei taida käyttää kahta. Eipä tullut huomattua oliko UAE:n muilla ajajilla samanlainen setti.
> 
> Minkähän logiikan mukaan tuo yhdistelmä olisi nopeampi. Luulisi että runko olisi pullottomana nopeimmillaan. Mutta ehkä kaksi pulloa on nopeampi kuin yksi pullo, jos joka tapauksessa haluaa sen yhden pullon.



Ehkä Pozzovivon kahden pullon taktiikka toi pienen aerodynaamisen hyödyn, mutta hänen ajotyylinsä, missä jalat ovat auki kuin tallin ovet, söi sen hyödyn tuhatkertaisesti.

----------


## skott

Mitenhän yks fikseillä ajettava etappi toimis? Vois olla jnt 150km pitkä ja sopivan vaihteleva reitti, että joutus vähän miettiin millä välityksellä lähtis.
Käsittääkseni jonniin verran treenaataan fikseillä? Ainakin Veikkainen kertoi semmoista joskus Fillari-lehes.
Tulis max kandenssit näkyville ja voimaväännöt nousuissa. Semmonen old-school-meiniki. Etujarru vois olla pakollinen.

Sitte etapin lopuksi voitas zykät myydä huutokaupalla ja rahat hyväntekeväisyyteen tms.

TdF ainakin ihan alussa ajettiin kokonaan fikseillä ja kuskit vastustivat vaihteiden tuloa.

Oisko ideaa? ;-)

----------


## Laroute

> Mitenhän yks fikseillä ajettava etappi toimis? Vois olla jnt 150km pitkä ja sopivan vaihteleva reitti, että joutus vähän miettiin millä välityksellä lähtis.
> Käsittääkseni jonniin verran treenaataan fikseillä? Ainakin Veikkainen kertoi semmoista joskus Fillari-lehes.
> Tulis max kandenssit näkyville ja voimaväännöt nousuissa. Semmonen old-school-meiniki. Etujarru vois olla pakollinen.
> 
> Sitte etapin lopuksi voitas zykät myydä huutokaupalla ja rahat hyväntekeväisyyteen tms.
> 
> TdF ainakin ihan alussa ajettiin kokonaan fikseillä ja kuskit vastustivat vaihteiden tuloa.
> 
> Oisko ideaa? ;-)



Ennen ajettiin kevään ensimmäinen tonni kiinteällä välityksellä. Muistan vieläkin elävästi kevään harjoitusleirillä Bulgariassa eräänkin satasen lenkin, joka ajettiin 140 keskikadenssilla joukkueajona.

----------


## CamoN

> Ehkä Pozzovivon kahden pullon taktiikka toi pienen aerodynaamisen hyödyn, mutta hänen ajotyylinsä, missä jalat ovat auki kuin tallin ovet, söi sen hyödyn tuhatkertaisesti.



Hymähdin samalle asialle. Se on melko rajua, miten suuria eroja maallikkokin löytää huippupyöräilijöiden aika-ajotekniikasta. Vaikka tallit varmasti tiedostaa hyvän aika-ajosuorituksen merkityksen isoissa etappikilpailuissa, se tuntuu silti olevan osalle vain välttämätön paha.

----------


## Munarello

Mitämitä... Huomisen etapin Colle delle Finestren nousussa on puolet matkasta soratietä! "The first 9 km are on tarmac, while the last 9 km is a gravel road, all the way to the summit." Varmaan aika hapokasta rimpuilla yhdeksän kilometriä hiekkatiellä noin 9 prosentin nousua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Tilanne kiristyy kokonaiskisassa, ensimmäistä kertaa kisassa Yates vähän notkahti ja menetti aikaa. Dumoulin pääsi jo alle 30s päähän. Antaa varmaan toivoa Sunwebille ja Dumoulinille parille seuraavalle rankalle etapille.

----------


## kukavaa

Jännäksi menee. Huominen etappi voi gglyineen olla viihdyttävän lisäksi aika ratkaiseva.

----------


## Laroute

Kyllä oli Plazan kakkossija upea sitkeyden osoitus ja työvoitto. Heppu putosi 4-5 kertaa kärjen joukosta ja aina sitkutti kiinni. Tulee vahvasti mieleen, että yritti esittää heikompaa mitä oli, jotta häntä ei pidetä uhkana. Hänhän yritti kahta heppoista irtiottoa, jotka näyttivät hieman teeskennellyiltä. Ei mukamas jaksanut pidempään olla irti. Oliko hän todellakin niin kylmähermoinen kuski, että pyrki uunottamaan näitä kahta muuta? En tiedä, mutta hieno veto häneltä.

----------


## pulmark

Aika eeppisen näköinen tie Finestrelle... saa nähdä millä renkailla tuo ajetaan jos vielä sattuis satamaan.

https://imgur.com/a/QmSkziO#Zcv1T9f

----------


## marco1

Kyllä Giro on viihdyttävä ja jännittävä kisa tänä vuonnakin.

----------


## Jukka

Yatesin hyvä suoritus toissapäivän aika-ajossa taisi painaa vielä yllättävän paljon jaloissa. Mieshän ajoi aika-ajon paljon normaali tasoaan paremmin. Froomen kuntokin on ehkä sittenkin noususuunnassa ja Dumoilin taistelee tuttuun tapaansa. Tuohon vielä lisäksi Pozzovivon hieno vire, niin tulee kyllä mielenkiintoinen loppu Girolla taas jälleen kerran. Toivottavasti saadaan nauttia kokonaiskilpailun voittokamppailusta viimeiseen mäkeen saakka. Itselle sinänsä sama kuka voittaa, mutta hyvää kilpailua on aina nautinto seurata.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kaksi kovaa etappia vielä jäljellä, voittaja ei ole vieläkään varma. Rooman etapilla tuskin tulee enää merkittäviä eroja. Hieno kisa!

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Mitämitä... Huomisen etapin Colle delle Finestren nousussa on puolet matkasta soratietä! "The first 9 km are on tarmac, while the last 9 km is a gravel road, all the way to the summit." Varmaan aika hapokasta rimpuilla yhdeksän kilometriä hiekkatiellä noin 9 prosentin nousua.



Tuli viime syksynä ajettua tuo Finestre - aivan h..tin hieno nousu. 5/5 -tähteä. Lopun soratien kurveissa sai olla tarkkana, jos ei ollut meinasi fillari lähteä sorassa omille teilleen ja pari kaveria kaatuikin pari kertaa - tosin taitavat lanata tasaiseksi tuon tien kuten tekivät vuonna 2015.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kyllä näillä voi tulla muutaman minuutin eroja kärkiporukkaankin. Munarellonkin mainitsema hiekka/soratie antaa lisämaustetta.

Millainen tuo soraosuus olisi sateella?

Perjantaina:

Lauantaina:

----------


## JTJ

> Tuli viime syksynä ajettua tuo Finestre - aivan h..tin hieno nousu. 5/5 -tähteä. Lopun soratien kurveissa sai olla tarkkana, jos ei ollut meinasi fillari lähteä sorassa omille teilleen ja pari kaveria kaatuikin pari kertaa - tosin taitavat lanata tasaiseksi tuon tien kuten tekivät vuonna 2015.



Todellakin oli hieno nousu! Ajettiin kuivalla kelillä. Tie oli epätasainen ja isoja kivenmurikoita tuli kokoajan vastaan. Silti maantierenkailla pääsi mäen ihan hyvin ylös. Sadekelillä olisi varmasti vaikeampaa.

----------


## Teemu H

Tänään tapahtuu, Froome lähti yksin irti 80 km ennen maalia. Yates putosi heti Finestren alussa ja näyttää menettävän maglia rosan (jäänyt jo 5 minuuttia).

----------


## PekkaO

Miten tämä tilanne syntyi, missä vaiheessa Froome ja Dumoulin karkasivat Yatesilta? Nyt tilanteessa 80 km maaliin.

----------


## pulmark

^ Skyn apukuskit siirtyi kärkeen nousun alussa ja vauhtia tuli lisää niin että Yates vaan jäi.

----------


## veke

Sopivasti osa lomasta alkoi puolilta päivin.
Huh, mikä kisa! Kävi miten kävi, vaan onhan kisa!

----------


## CamoN

Tuleepahan eeppinen viimeinen 50km tälle etapille. On Froomella ainakin itseluottamusta. Erityisesti kun pyörä näyttää nyt kulkevan, vähän kielisi siitä että säästeli tarkoituksella ensimmäiset pari viikkoa, ellei ollut kipeänä tjsp. Eli pitää Giroa ihan vaan kilpailunomaisena treeninä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Froome ihan likellä virtuaalipaitaa. Kaikkinensa olen hyvin hämmentynyt liki kaikesta mitä tämän vuoden Girossa on tapahtunut.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Onpahan huima kisa. Jännä nähdä jaksaako Froome pitää tuon eron maaliin.

----------


## veke

Eeppinen...tulee väkisin mieleen Floyd Landisin tempo silloin joskus Tourilla. Toivottavasti Froomelle ei käy kuin Landisille jälkipeleissä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Huhhuh, Froome just väisti alamäkitunneliin kaatuneen moottoripyörän. Vauhtia ja vaarallisia tilanteita. Mieluummin ei jälkimmäistä.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Fiksu veto Froomelta. Kaikki apuajat pihalla ja kaikki ajaa tankit tyhjäksi huomiseksi. Tomilla varmaan vaikeuksia syödä korkeuksissa.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Siirryin juuri katsomaan ja nythän näyttää aika jännittävältä!

----------


## ManseMankeli

Paljonko Froome nappaa hyvityssekunteja jos tulee ekana maaliin?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Paljonko Froome nappaa hyvityssekunteja jos tulee ekana maaliin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Juuri tuolla lokalisoimattomassa Eurosportin lähetyksessä asia spekuloitiin. Jos Froome voittaa etapin ja Dumoulin on toisena maalissa, Froome siirtyy pinkkiin jos aikaero viivalla on 2:51 tai enemmän.

----------


## ilmora

Hemmetin Froome. Jollain tapaa onnistuu vain herättämään meikäläisessä aina sellaisia antipatioita, että kisojen katsominen loppuun siihen kun Chris Froome siirtyy johtoon. Harmin paikka, mutta minkäs teet.

----------


## vakevves

Käsittämätöntä, Froome voittaa giron. Pinot odottaa, että Tom vetää loppumatkan. Ajomoraalihan siitä kärsii.

Onko kyse dopingista vai kovista etapeista, jotka nostavat kunnon? Pitää muistaa, että Landis otti dopingin avulla kiinni noin 9 minuuttia. Toisaalta puhtauden puolesta puhuu se, että kärkimies häviää yhdellä etapilla n. puoli tuntia.

----------


## plr

Kyllä tuossa tilanteessa Domoulinin pitää tietenkin tehdä isoin osa takaa-ajoryhmän vetotöistä. Jos ryhmä saa CF:ää riittävästi kiinni, niin hän saa kilpailun johtajan paidan.

----------


## plr

Jos katsoin oikein, niin Dumoulinilla on Giant TCR alla. Tour-lehden mukaan Giant Propel -aeropyörä on laskennallisesti vuoristoisella 100 km:n reitillä noin 2 minuuttia nopeampi kuin TCR, mutta ehkä TCR:llä on sitten muita hyviä puolia minkä vuoksi sillä kannattaa ajaa.

----------


## veke

> Hemmetin Froome. Jollain tapaa onnistuu vain herättämään meikäläisessä aina sellaisia antipatioita, että kisojen katsominen loppuun siihen kun Chris Froome siirtyy johtoon. Harmin paikka, mutta minkäs teet.



Päinvastoin. Tuollai poljettuna arvostaa, kuka muu pystyis yhdellä etapilla kuittaamaan parin viikon kisaamisen... :Hymy: 
Vaan saa Froome pinkkipaidan tai ei, vaan hän teki tän vuoden Girosta KISAN.

----------


## Köfte

Huomisesta tulee mielenkiintoinen, eroa ei ole kuin luokkaa 20-30 s.

----------


## ilmora

> Vaan saa Froome pinkkipaidan tai ei, vaan hän teki tän vuoden Girosta KISAN.



Veikkaan, että Skyn juna jyskyttää niin tasaisesti kaikki väsyksiin huomenna, että kisa oikeasti vain kuolee siihen. Skyn veto oli ratkaisevaa Finestrelläkin.

----------


## veke

Miten kisa voi kuolla kalkkiviivoilla? Froome tekohengitti kisan eloon tänään. Tämä nimenomaan oli sitä mitä haluaa seurata, ei ennakoitavissa.

----------


## veke

Tarkoitin siis sitä että tää kisa oli kuin ampumahiihtoo: tilanne vaihtui kerrasta. Nautin seuraamisesta ja jännityksestä.

----------


## hsr

Kyllä täälläkin tunnelma latistui Froomen siirryttyä kärkeen. Kannattaneeko Touria seurata lainkaan?

----------


## kukavaa

Tällä hetkellä kovinta mitä oon nähnyt.

----------


## Jukka

Olihan etappi! Muutama vuosi sitten Froome veti muistaakseni Tourilla n. 50 km tempon lähtemällä Galibierin nousussa yksin irti, mutta tänään päätti sitten laittaa paremmaksi ja ajella vikat 80 km yksin. Froomen laskeminen on muuten tässä muutaman viime vuoden aikana parantunut huomattavasti, nytkin teki myös alamäissä lisää eroa. Harmi Yatesin katkeaminen, tuota ei toivoisi kenellekään, ykkössijalta kympin ulkopuolelle. Toivottavasti Dumoilin pystyy huomenna vielä haastamaan. Pahoin vaan pelkään, Että Sky:n apukuskit pitää kohtalaista kyytiä huomenna ja tappavat muun porukan iskuhalut. Tänäänhän Sky:n apukuskit pystyivät säästelemään lopun 80 km (vaikka sitä aiemmin töitä tekivätkin).

Edit: Olikohan se edes Froome vai sittenkin Wiggins kuka vetäs Tourilla sen pitkän irtioton...

----------


## juakko

Muut ajaa kilpaa, Froome voittaa.

----------


## Munarello

En nyt välttämättä arvosta, koska salbutamol-case. Ihan ei myöskään edes ne kuuluisat marginal gainsit selitä, miten se jamppa, joka ekat kaksi viikkoa on näyttänyt aivan puolikuntoiselta, täräyttää yks kaks 80km mäkitempon ja jättää kolme minuuttia kaikkia muita. Kova suoritus kuitenkin. Toki Tompan viisikon takaa-ajoa hidasti ne seikat, että Lopez ja Carapaz kyttäilivät toisiaan koska Valkoinen paita ja Pinot varmaankin joutui myös seuraamaan Lopezia koska eroa oli vain puoli minuuttia. Yatesin sippaaminen tuli yllärinä. Emme voi varmaankaan tietää, mistä se johtui mutta mieleen tulee esim se, että kun on pitänyt roosapaitaa melkein kaksi viikkoa niin palautuminen on voinut häiriintyä kovin monista syistä.

----------


## buhvalo

Hmm, Yatesilla samanlainen etappi kuin Chavezilla aiemmin, sattumaako?

----------


## Jim717

80 km irtiotto onnistui laskelmoidusti, koska loppu matka oli nousuja ja kurveja täynnä olevia laskuja, niissä on takaa-ajoryhmän vaikeampi hyödyntää peesiä.
Froomin kadenssi on laskenut. Ei pyöri enään kuin singeri. Varmaankin optimoitu kadenssia.
Kyllä Froom silti säväyttää ja on nykyään kaikkea muuta kuin tylsä ajaja. Kuten vaikka viime vuoden TdF:ssä Saganin kanssa tehdyssä iskussa. Nytkään ei tarvinnut apuajajien laskelmoitua apua

----------


## ilmora

> Toki Tompan viisikon takaa-ajoa hidasti ne seikat, että Lopez ja Carapaz kyttäilivät toisiaan koska Valkoinen paita ja Pinot varmaankin joutui myös seuraamaan Lopezia koska eroa oli vain puoli minuuttia.



Dumoulin myös rehtinä herrasmiehenä menetti aikaa jäädessään odottamaan, kun Pinot kärsi jostain teknisestä Finestrellä. Aikaa meni myös hukkaan, kun odoteltiin Reichenbachia, josta ei tainnut kauheasti olla takaa-ajoapuja loppujen lopuksi, ja sitten myös muut nappasivat hyvityssekunnit Tompan edestä. Sympatiat kyllä Dumoulinin puolella.

----------


## Munarello

Unohdin lisätä vielä sen pikku detaljin Finestren noususta, jossa Skyn huoltaja jakoi "sarjatulella" pulloja. Astanan Luis Leon Sanchez otti kolmannen putelin ja ojensi sen Froomelle, joka vastaavasti antoi pulloon teipatun geelipatukan takaisin Sanchezille. Useita satoja tyylipisteitä tuosta molemmille.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Harvemmin nykyään näkee näin hienoa vuorietappia. Ei nyt heti tule mieleen milloin viimeksi on pudotettu kaikki kyydistä suoraan vetoon 80 km ennen maalia ja siitä tempona etappivoittoon.

----------


## Grinder75

> Jos katsoin oikein, niin Dumoulinilla on Giant TCR alla. Tour-lehden mukaan Giant Propel -aeropyörä on laskennallisesti vuoristoisella 100 km:n reitillä noin 2 minuuttia nopeampi kuin TCR, mutta ehkä TCR:llä on sitten muita hyviä puolia minkä vuoksi sillä kannattaa ajaa.



Ihmettelin hieman tuota samaa, kun eroa näytti minusta tulevan eniten alamäessä ja tasaisella. Sunweb näyttää käyttävän nykyisin enimmäkseen TCR:ää, vaikka pari vuotta sitten (eri nimellä) näytti usein olevan Propel alla. Naisten tiimi sen sijaan ajaa Propelin naisten versiolla. Dumoulin, vaikka TT-spesialisti onkin, ei ole maantie-etapeilla ollut yhtä aerodynaamisella setillä liikenteessä, kun Froome tänään. Ehkä TCR on sitten nousuissa ja pitkillä etapeilla mukavampi ajokki.

----------


## Teemu H

> Hmm, Yatesilla samanlainen etappi kuin Chavezilla aiemmin, sattumaako?



Chavez ei kuulemma ollut kipeä edes. Kaikenlaisia jänniä spekulaatioita on tilanteesta helppo kehitellä...

----------


## Laerppi

Olipa hieno veto Froomelta! Toivottavasti voittaa Giron.

----------


## leecher

Huikea äijä, ei voi muuta sanoa ! Enpä olisi ikipäivänä uskonut mahdolliseksi, että CF ajaa vielä  voitosta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steni

En päässyt näkemään kun tiivistelmän, mutta sanattomaksi vetää.
Hieno veto kieltämättä!

----------


## Jabadabado

Froome ei ole omia suosikkejani mutta kyllä tän päivän ajo sai nostamaan hattua ja arvostan tyyliä millä Froome nousi Rosa-paitaan. Dumolinin tilanne ei isosti muuttunut ja ero kärkeen on yhä suunnilleen samaa luokkaa, mies tosin edellä vaihtui. Saa nähdä saadaanko huomenna vielä eeppinen taisto voitosta vai pystyykö Sky-juna kontrolloimaan etappia niin ettei kukaan pysty iskemään Froomea vastaan ja onko Dumolinilla vielä jalkoja siihen.

Enpä muista nähneeni hetkeen että kapteenit taistelee reilu 80km maalista ja yksi iskee itsensä irti tuossa vaiheessa ja ajaa siitä yli 3min voittoon.

Yates pääsi sit näin lähelle unelmaa, nyt sit tuli se eeppisen huono päivä. Harmi, mies olisi ansainnut hienolla ajollaan enemmän mutta kun ei kulje niin tulos on se mikä on.

----------


## TERU

Tässä kun katselen eilisen etapin uusintaa, tulee mieleen tapaus Floyd Landis jokusen vuotta sitten, kun äkillisesti alkoi menstyä kovien kumppanin seasta ylivoimaisesti, käryhän siitä seurasi. Mustia pilviä ilmestyy mielikuvataivaalle!

----------


## TurboKoo

Enemmän minusta tuo muistutti Andy Schleckin ajoa Calibierille vuonna 2011

Froome sai aikaan eroa suunnilleen saman verran ylämäissä kuin alamäissä. Dumoulinin ongelmaksi muodostui hento varovaisuus eli hän luuli saavansa apua muilta ja siksi odotti Pinotin ja jopa Reichenbacherin mukaan vaikka oli selvää, että etapin loppu tulee olemaan kaksintaistelua Froomen kanssa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään Froomelle riittää sitten vain kyttääminen, ei tarvitse voittaa enää etappia. Oli hämmästyttävä ajo eilen. Maisemiakin riitti.

----------


## ManseMankeli

> Tänään Froomelle riittää sitten vain kyttääminen, ei tarvitse voittaa enää etappia. Oli hämmästyttävä ajo eilen. Maisemiakin riitti.



Isolti riippuu siitä kuinka TD ja CF on saanut tankattua. Varmaan TD kokeilee iskua. 

Mahtava oli lukea Sky tallin strategia eiliselle ja kuinka koko teami oli valjastettu.

Sent from my HUAWEI M2-A01L using Tapatalk

----------


## Hans Opinion

Vaikka ajaa rumaa niin menee kovaa, ei voi kuin ihmetellä CF:n suortusta eilen. Hän repi lisää eroa jopa moottoritiellä vaikka takaa ajoi kovan luokan tempoja joka sai apua ainkin jonkin verran. Giron  rasitus alkaa olla sitä luokka että yllätäviäkin asioita voi tapahtua... tokkopa kuitenkaan CF:lle, eiköhän tämä ottelu ole taputeltu.

----------


## mteebee

Kisakumppaneille varmasti jäätävä pettymys kun tajuavat että kaksiviikkoa heitä on pidetty pilkkanaan froomin toimesta, annettu "kisata" keskenään kun frankensteinin hirviö näyttää epäinhimillisen suorituskykynsä vasta lopussa, kyllä vietiin tikkari suusta kisakumppaneilta.. Mutta katsojalle kivaa kun freakshow käynnistyi vihdoinkin.

----------


## hsr

> Kisakumppaneille varmasti jäätävä pettymys kun tajuavat että kaksiviikkoa heitä on pidetty pilkkanaan froomin toimesta, annettu "kisata" keskenään kun frankensteinin hirviö näyttää epäinhimillisen suorituskykynsä vasta lopussa, kyllä vietiin tikkari suusta kisakumppaneilta.. Mutta katsojalle kivaa kun freakshow käynnistyi vihdoinkin.



Minulle tuli myös jostain syystä tunne että tikkari vietiin suusta, kun Froome meni kärkeen. Vaikka en mikään erityinen Froomen vihaaja olekaan, jotenkin vain tökkii.

----------


## kp63

onkohan tehodatoja jota verrata? nostisko Froome tasoaan vai muut laskivat ?. Käyttikö yates turhaan paukkuja "näyttäviin" tekoihin ja onko riittävästi kokemusta siitä miten taso säilytetään. Jossain alussa veikkailin Froomesta, että tuplaa yrittäessä ei voi olla kovin herkkä ekan kisan alussa.

----------


## Paolo

Tuo oli tosiaan niitä päiviä, jotka pyöräilyssä muistetaan.
Olipa Froomesta mitä mieltä tahansa, niin tuollaiset suoritukset viimeistään nostavat hänet isojen joukkoon.

----------


## ilmora

> Minulle tuli myös jostain syystä tunne että tikkari vietiin suusta, kun Froome meni kärkeen. Vaikka en mikään erityinen Froomen vihaaja olekaan, jotenkin vain tökkii.



En tiedä onko kyse aina niinkään Froomesta, vaan Skystä joukkueena. Froomehan on sympaattinen kaveri, eikä mitenkään pelotonin paha poika ja on myös kova kuski, mutta ehkä tunnelmaa latistaa taas se, että Skyn tiimi dominoi kisaa aina kun Froome on johdossa, eikä millään toisella joukkueella ole paukkuja vastata tähän.

----------


## kukavaa

Froomehan oli vielä ennen etappia yllättävä uho päällä ja oli että tommosella hiekkamäellä "anything and everything can happen" niin totisesti olikin. Mieletön ajo, legenda. Mustavalko ajan tasonen veto.
Se Martinin pitkä Vueltassa on jotenki jääny kaivelemaan, kun pelotón söi parikyt metriä ennen maalia. Nyt oli täydellinen voiman osoitus. Vieläkin tulee vähän kylmiä väreitä. Kelly oli että saatetaan nähä yksi historian kovimpia suorituksia ja taidettiinpa nähdäkin.

----------


## veke

Tää menee hyvin: kaksi suosikkiani ( Dumoulin ja Froome) kärjessä. Ja millä tavalla Froome nousi kärkeen, yhden miehen 80km hatka!!!! Onn tosiaan kuin aiemmin kirjoitin Landisin tempo. Tai Lancen 'The Look' Alpe d' Huezilla.

----------


## Köfte

^ Siksi Dumoulin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## plr

> Hän repi lisää eroa jopa moottoritiellä vaikka takaa ajoi kovan luokan tempoja joka sai apua ainkin jonkin verran.



Froomella oli alla tunnetusti hyvä aeropyörä ja TD ajoi ei-aero mäkipyörällä. Molemmat olivat paljon vetotöissä (CF 100%), joten TD antoi kyllä paljon tasoitusta kalustovalinnallaan. Nuo kaverit vetävät alamäissä ja tasaisella sen verran kovaa, että kalusto kannattaa valita oikein.

----------


## buhvalo

Marginal gains, aerorunko vuorietapilla. Miksi Sky:n BS osasto ei ole tuota nostanut otsikoihin. Ei mtn henkilökohtaista mutta hyvä kokonaisuus.

Hyvin ajettu Froomelta. GT anemia ei iskenyt kun säästeli 2vkoa.

----------


## juakko

Eilen landikset, tänään pantanit. Miksei kukaan aiemmin tajunnut että epon sijasta voi käyttää marginal gainsseja ja pääsee samaan lopputulokseen.

https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...80439805251584

----------


## Rommeli

On se vaan aina niin hienoa, kun ison kisan voittaa urheilija, jonka pitäisi olla kilpailukiellossa. Olihan se eilinen suoritus toki erittäin komea, mutta lähinnä tuo oli omiaan vaan entisestään lisäämään epäilyjä. Tänään sitten mentiinkin taas enemmän vanhaan malliin, mikä oli toki ihan oikea taktiikka. Taisi Dumoulin tosiaan menettää pelin eiliseen turhan varovaiseen ajoon.

----------


## plr

> Marginal gains, aerorunko vuorietapilla.



Voi olla, että on marginal gains, mutta miksi antaa kaverille ilmaisia sekunteja tällaisessa kisassa?

Tour-lehden mittauksia (http://www.tour-magazin.de/raeder/re.../a45739.html):

----------


## veke

> On se vaan aina niin hienoa, kun ison kisan voittaa urheilija, jonka pitäisi olla kilpailukiellossa. Olihan se eilinen suoritus toki erittäin komea, mutta lähinnä tuo oli omiaan vaan entisestään lisäämään epäilyjä. Tänään sitten mentiinkin taas enemmän vanhaan malliin, mikä oli toki ihan oikea taktiikka. Taisi Dumoulin tosiaan menettää pelin eiliseen turhan varovaiseen ajoon.



Pitäiskö? Samalla tavalla monta monituista tarvii laittaaa kalterien taa pelkän epäilyn takia

----------


## Rommeli

> Pitäiskö? Samalla tavalla monta monituista tarvii laittaaa kalterien taa pelkän epäilyn takia



No tässä tapauksessa on kuitenkin olemassa positiivinen näyte, ei pelkkä epäilys vilpistä. On tuossa nyt hienoinen ero moneen muuhun.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> No tässä tapauksessa on kuitenkin olemassa positiivinen näyte, ei pelkkä epäilys vilpistä. On tuossa nyt hienoinen ero moneen muuhun.



Sky ilmeisesti maksaa tarpeeksi UCI:lle, että b-näyte analysoidaan Moskovassa, WAD-hyväksyntää odotellessa ei väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon ole aihetta ja Vueltan 2017, Giron 2018 ja Tourin 2018 tulokset voidaan kirjoittaa uusiksi joskus. Näytti siltä, että astamalääkityksessä siirryttiin omaan harkintaa lääkärin ohjeen mukainen kun heikensi kilpailukykyä liikaa.

----------


## Jukka

Oli kyllä yllätyksellinen Giro tänäkin vuonna. Eiliseen etappiin palatakseni: Froomen n. 3 min ero 80 km:n matkalla tekee vauhtierona keskimäärin n. 2,3 s/km, joka ei ole "tempoajossa" lopulta hirveästi, varsinkaan Grand Tourin kolmannella viikolla. Eilen ajettiin lopulta viimeiset 80 km aika mies miestä vasten. Tänään olikin sitten tavallisempi etappi, Pinot kumminkin joutui maksamaan kovan hinnan eilisestä rypistyksestä. Dumoilinista kyllä ei voi olla pitämättä, kaveri yrittää viimeiseen saakka aina. Tämän vuoden(kin) reitti oli raskas, jopa useimmat massakireiksi ajatelluista etapeista olivat lopulta aika raastavia kaikille ja monet, jotka aloittivat ensimmäisen ja jopa toisen viikon vähänkin liian kovaa, joutuivat maksamaan siitä kovan hinnan.

PS. Kuinka moni muuten  rehellisesti uskoo, että lajissa ja tasolla, jossa huiput tienaa miljoonia vuodessa ja ovat ylistettyjä tähtiä kovinkaan moni pystyy tänä päivänä täysin puhtaana kilpailemaan... Varmasti puhtaampana, kuin 1990-luvulla, mutta silti. Jos Froome olisi pahin douppaaja kaikista, niin aika vähän esim. Dumoillin lopulta hävisi 3615 km matkalla...

----------


## paskalokki

Froome voittaa, ja mitään ette voi. Täällä foorumilla löysämunaiset SKY-vihaaja-epämiehet ulisee minkä kerkeää (yllä). Karavaani kulkee voitosta voittoon, ja näin asian kuuluukin olla.

Kaksi upeaa päivää takana, kiitos SKY ja Froome. Enemmän ajoa teille ja vähemmän aikaa velkavankeudesta ulisemiseen arjenharmaiden perhe-Avensisten seasta kiitos.

----------


## veke

> No tässä tapauksessa on kuitenkin olemassa positiivinen näyte, ei pelkkä epäilys vilpistä. On tuossa nyt hienoinen ero moneen muuhun.



Epäily. Ennen kuin on tuomittu.Piste.

----------


## Rommeli

> Epäily. Ennen kuin on tuomittu.Piste.



Positiivinen näyte se on eikä mikään epäily. Vain mahdollinen tuomio on vielä auki, muttei tuo kaiketi vaikuta Giron tuloksiin millään tavalla, kävi miten kävi.

Kaksi pistettä ja lukko. Avaimet heitän jokeen.

----------


## plr

> Froome sai aikaan eroa suunnilleen saman verran ylämäissä kuin alamäissä.



Froome haastattelussa (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...-conscience/):
"It was interesting to see yesterday I made up most of my time on the descents by the looks of it.” Eli Froome arveli saaneensa suurimman osan aikaerosta alamäissä. Voisin kuvitella, että kun tullaan kahdeksaakymppiä alamäkeen, niin pyörän aerodynamiikalla alkaa olla väliä.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Tämän itse uskon olleen eron aiheuttaja 

TD: " On my own, I can descend just as fast as Froome, but Reichenbach descends kind of like an old lady. With hindsight that wasn't the best idea. But it's easy to speak afterwards."

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Laroute

> Froome voittaa, ja mitään ette voi. Täällä foorumilla löysämunaiset SKY-vihaaja-epämiehet ulisee minkä kerkeää (yllä). Karavaani kulkee voitosta voittoon, ja näin asian kuuluukin olla.
> 
> Kaksi upeaa päivää takana, kiitos SKY ja Froome. Enemmän ajoa teille ja vähemmän aikaa velkavankeudesta ulisemiseen arjenharmaiden perhe-Avensisten seasta kiitos.



Viestisi perusteella olet valinnut nimimerkkisi osuvasti. Froomelle täältä kuitenkin täysi tunnustus.

----------


## ilmora

Thibaut Pinot joutui sairaalaan tarkkailuun kuumeen ja nestehukan vuoksi: FDJ Twitter.

----------


## Mik@

> Täällä foorumilla löysämunaiset SKY-vihaaja-epämiehet ulisee minkä kerkeää (yllä).



Vaikka täällä nimimerkeillä pääsääntöisesti mennäänkin niin voisitko ystävällisesti hieman siivota suutasi, kiitos. Jonkinlaista tolkkua pitää aikuisilla ihmisillä kielenkäytössä olla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Froome voittaa, ja mitään ette voi. Täällä foorumilla löysämunaiset SKY-vihaaja-epämiehet ulisee minkä kerkeää (yllä). Karavaani kulkee voitosta voittoon, ja näin asian kuuluukin olla.



Ettet vain samaista ajajaa ja tallia? Minusta kyse on pitkälti UCI:n saamattomuudesta, mutta norjalaisefektiä tässä vaikuttaa olevan.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Tajusin pari päivää sitten että oma kelkka on, ihme kyllä, jollain tavalla kääntynyt froomen suhteen giron aikana. En nyt edelleenkään mikään fani ole todellakaan, mutta olihan se 80 km soolo uskomattoman hieno ja absurdi. Oliko sky tällä kertaa tiiminäkään niin ylivoimainen, että olisi auttanut froomea merkittävästi verrattuna muihin gc kuskeihin..? Jossain vaiheessa kun oli monta minuuttia perässä, veikkasin että jättää homman kesken ja alkaa keskittymään touriin, mutta kaivoikin jostain kamalan apinanraivon ja voitti kisan ehkä kaikkien aikojen älyttömimmällä soololla. Kaikki ei arvosta tai tykkää, mutta tuskin kukaan siitä voi olla eri mieltä että froome (toki muiden gc äijien kanssa) teki girosta tosi hienon kisan.

----------


## Grinder75

> Froome voittaa, ja mitään ette voi. Täällä foorumilla löysämunaiset SKY-vihaaja-epämiehet ulisee minkä kerkeää (yllä). Karavaani kulkee voitosta voittoon, ja näin asian kuuluukin olla.
> Kaksi upeaa päivää takana, kiitos SKY ja Froome. Enemmän ajoa teille ja vähemmän aikaa velkavankeudesta ulisemiseen arjenharmaiden perhe-Avensisten seasta kiitos.



Lääkkeiden väärinkäyttö aiheuttaa usein myös epäsosiaalista käyttäytymistä, kuten ylläolevasta voidaan helposti todeta.

----------


## ilmora

Vaikka Rooman kaduilla kilpaa ajamisessa ei olekaan mitään järkeä, niin silti ehkä tämän Giron komeimmat puitteet ja hienoa katsella hyvinkin tuttua kaupunkia helikopterin näkökulmasta. Ehkä pitäisi taas piipahtaa siellä käymään? Tai harmi, ettei tullut mieleen olla siellä nyt...

----------


## Mik@

> Vaikka Rooman kaduilla kilpaa ajamisessa ei olekaan mitään järkeä, niin silti ehkä tämän Giron komeimmat puitteet ja hienoa katsella hyvinkin tuttua kaupunkia helikopterin näkökulmasta. Ehkä pitäisi taas piipahtaa siellä käymään? Tai harmi, ettei tullut mieleen olla siellä nyt...



Onnittelut Froomelle ja Team Sky:lle! 

Sen verran vähän olen seurannut ammattilaispyöräilyä, etten oikein tajua miksi kilpailu muuttui jännittävimmässä kohtaa matkailun edistämiseksi. Miten voi olla että vasta tänään todetaan etapin kelvottomuus kilvanajoon? Froome jutteli alussa pitkän aikaa jonkun moottoripyörän kyydissä istuvan järjestäjän kanssa ja tämän keskustelun perusteella ajanotto jäädytettiin? Mitä, hä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ilmora

Matkailun edistämistähän kaikki Grand Tourit ovat nykyaikana - ketäpä ei houkuttaisi lähteä vaikka Italiaan ajamaan, kun olet kolme viikkoa tuijotellut noita kauniita maisemia? Todella liukkaitahan nuo mukulakivet myös ovat, eivät vain epätasaisia.

----------


## OJ

> Froome haastattelussa (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...-conscience/):
> "It was interesting to see yesterday I made up most of my time on the descents by the looks of it.” Eli Froome arveli saaneensa suurimman osan aikaerosta alamäissä. Voisin kuvitella, että kun tullaan kahdeksaakymppiä alamäkeen, niin pyörän aerodynamiikalla alkaa olla väliä.



Olivat analysoineet missä aikaerot syntyivät ja meni jotakuinkin 49% ylämäessä, 29% alamäessä ja 22% tasaisella.

Jos Froomen soolo ei vaikuta, niin grupetto otti turpaan 44-45 minuuttia 19. etapilla ja siellä puskettiin etappi läpi lähes 4 w/kg tehoilla. Harmi että Froomen tiedosto oli mennyt hukkaan.

----------


## leecher

> Jos Froomen soolo ei vaikuta, niin grupetto otti turpaan 44-45 minuuttia 19. etapilla ja siellä puskettiin etappi läpi lähes 4 w/kg tehoilla. Harmi että Froomen tiedosto oli mennyt hukkaan.



4 w/kg on suurimmalla osalla alle aerobisen kynnyksen eli melko hiljaa on ajettu siinä tapauksessa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

> 4 w/kg on suurimmalla osalla alle aerobisen kynnyksen eli melko hiljaa on ajettu siinä tapauksessa 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tämä selvä. Minä luulin kovaksi kun pari vuotta sitten kummasteltiin Cancen 285 watin keskitehoa Roubaixissa.

----------


## L2K2

> Olivat analysoineet missä aikaerot syntyivät ja meni jotakuinkin 49% ylämäessä, 29% alamäessä ja 22% tasaisella.
> 
> Jos Froomen soolo ei vaikuta, niin grupetto otti turpaan 44-45 minuuttia 19. etapilla ja siellä puskettiin etappi läpi lähes 4 w/kg tehoilla. Harmi että Froomen tiedosto oli mennyt hukkaan.



Onko tuolle Froomen tiedoston hukkumiselle jotain lähdettä, vai oliko tässä vain tarkoitus osoittaa mielipiteesi värittyneisyys? Mistä tehodatat muuten löysit ja oliko siellä tosiaan kaikkien muiden datat?

4 W/kg ei tosiaan kuulosta kovin paljolta, koska 4 W/kg FTP ei tosiaan riitä edes kansalliseen kärkeen*... (FTP on toki vain tunnin maksimikeskiteho, tuo loppuosa kesti toki sen kaksi tuntia ja koko etappi reilut 5 tuntia, joten se voi aavistuksen näitä lukuja tuunata ylöspäin... mutta ei lopulta kovin paljoa, koska suorituksen keston pidentäminen ainakaan välillä 30 minuuttia – 3 tuntia ei lopulta niin valtavasti pudota tehoja...)

* Ainakin tässä taulukossa, https://zwiftinsider.com/rider-categ...w-do-you-rank/ , tuo on vain ”good” tai ”cat 3”. Siis tunnin suoritukseksi. 25 % lisää, ja sitten ollaan ”cat 1”. Vasta 50 % lisäteho tuo FTP luvun maailman kärjen tasolle...

PS. Kuinka iso osa tuosta kolmesta vartista tuli ison joukon laskiessa kapeaa tietä alamäkeen?

----------


## OJ

Velon on firma joka teki noi teho yms. datatiedot. Froome oli Velonin seurannassa etapilla 19, mutta tiedosto on siinä määrin hukassa, ettei sitä voi jakaa. En tiedä onko muiden seurattavien data jätetty jakamatta Giron aikana.

Mutta niin se maailma muuttuu. Herran vuonna 2010 285 wattia Roubaixin voittajalla oli ainakin anglofoorumeilla melkoisen douppispekuloinnin kohteena. Kahdeksan vuotta myöhemmin grupetossa kolmannen viikon etapin ajaneella vastaavat tehot ”ei tosiaan kuulosta kovin paljolta”. Tosin Cancella ei lähellekään 4 w/kg... Froome arveli omaksi keskitehokseen noin 350 wattia, eli reippaasti yli 5 w/kg. Siinä on menty käytännössä aina polkimen kääntyessä yli 400 watilla.

----------


## OJ

Velon on firma joka teki noi teho yms. datatiedot. Froome oli Velonin seurannassa etapilla 19, mutta tiedosto on siinä määrin hukassa, ettei sitä voi jakaa. En tiedä onko muiden seurattavien data jätetty jakamatta Giron aikana.

Mutta niin se maailma muuttuu. Herran vuonna 2010 285 wattia Roubaixin voittajalla oli ainakin anglofoorumeilla melkoisen douppispekuloinnin kohteena. Kahdeksan vuotta myöhemmin grupetossa kolmannen viikon etapin ajaneella vastaavat tehot ”ei tosiaan kuulosta kovin paljolta”. Tosin Cancella ei lähellekään 4 w/kg... Froome arveli omaksi keskitehokseen noin 350 wattia, eli reippaasti yli 5 w/kg. Siinä on menty käytännössä aina kammen kääntyessä yli 400 watilla.

----------


## L2K2

> Velon on firma joka teki noi teho yms. datatiedot. Froome oli Velonin seurannassa etapilla 19, mutta tiedosto on siinä määrin hukassa, ettei sitä voi jakaa. En tiedä onko muiden seurattavien data jätetty jakamatta Giron aikana.
> 
> Mutta niin se maailma muuttuu. Herran vuonna 2010 285 wattia Roubaixin voittajalla oli ainakin anglofoorumeilla melkoisen douppispekuloinnin kohteena. Kahdeksan vuotta myöhemmin grupetossa kolmannen viikon etapin ajaneella vastaavat tehot ”ei tosiaan kuulosta kovin paljolta”. Tosin Cancella ei lähellekään 4 w/kg... Froome arveli omaksi keskitehokseen noin 350 wattia, eli reippaasti yli 5 w/kg. Siinä on menty käytännössä aina polkimen kääntyessä yli 400 watilla.



Tuolla 2010 kisalla tarkoitat varmaan Tour of Flanders? Vaikka Fabian Cancellara nuo molemmat kisat tuona vuonna voittikin, niin tehodata taisi olla vain tuosta toisesta.

En muista ihmisten ihan hirveästi tuota keskitehoa ihmetelleen, siis ”D-vitamiinimielessä”. Olisiko linkkiä syytöksiin? Tuossa kisassa tehoerot kärjessä olivat kuitenkin kohtalaisen pieniä (koska tulosten valossa myös toiseksi sijoittunut kuski joutui vetämään lopussa samanlaisen tunnin temmon – häviten sen minuutin tuossa ajassa). Se lopullinen voiton ratkaissut kiri tapahtui siis vasta tuntia ennen maalia.

Lisäksi koko kuusituntisen keskiteho, 285 W, ei ihan hirveästi edes kerro tuosta minuutin aikaeron laatineesta tunnista... Pitänee kuitenkin pitää mielessä että 285 W on vain vähän enemmän kuin mitä nuo sähköavusteiset pyörät tarjoaa...

Enemmän se kertoo siitä kuinka ”rauhallisesti” kisan alussa kärkikuskit voivat tiimikaverien peesissä ajaa... Koska ei noilla wateilla muuten noin kovaa keskinopeutta saisi ylläpidettyä.

----------


## pulmark

Muutamien ajajien statistiikkaa etapilta #19 (nimi, ilmoitettu paino, aika, NormP/MaxP, avgHR/maxHR):

Ryan Mullen, 81kg, 06h05m, 316W/1242W, 147/181
George Bennett, 58kg, 05h30m, 280W/840W, -/-
Georg Preidler, 68kg, 05h32m, 328W/994W, -/-
Alessandro de Marchi, 65kg, 06h03m, 303W/837W, 137/163

Datat löytyy Stravasta.

Hauskoja kommentteja muutamilta ajajilta liittyen tuohon etappiin. Mullen naureskeli että ajoi etapin 6h, 300W ja voittaja ajoi yli 45min nopeammin. Preidler ihmetteli ("strange things happened") kun ajoi 80km myös soolona ja voittaja ajoi 20min nopeammin. Kirsikkana kakussa Bennetin legendaariset kommentit toimittajalle heti etapin jälkeen joita seuraavana päivänä sekä joukkue että Bennett joutui selittelee.

----------


## plr

Kappas, foorumisofta on lisännyt linkkiin muutaman merkin, joten se ei toimi. Toimiva linkki alla.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...ar-conscience/

----------


## kolistelija

> Velon on firma joka teki noi teho yms. datatiedot. Froome oli Velonin seurannassa etapilla 19, mutta tiedosto on siinä määrin hukassa, ettei sitä voi jakaa. En tiedä onko muiden seurattavien data jätetty jakamatta Giron aikana.
> 
> Mutta niin se maailma muuttuu. Herran vuonna 2010 285 wattia Roubaixin voittajalla oli ainakin anglofoorumeilla melkoisen douppispekuloinnin kohteena. Kahdeksan vuotta myöhemmin grupetossa kolmannen viikon etapin ajaneella vastaavat tehot ”ei tosiaan kuulosta kovin paljolta”. Tosin Cancella ei lähellekään 4 w/kg... Froome arveli omaksi keskitehokseen noin 350 wattia, eli reippaasti yli 5 w/kg. Siinä on menty käytännössä aina polkimen kääntyessä yli 400 watilla.



Jätän tämän vain tähän: https://www.strava.com/activities/1440390449/analysis (NP muuten 363, jos ei käytä Stravistixia se näkemiseen). Viimeiset 2h 359 W keskiteholla, eikä tosiaan mitään yksinajotempoa vaan repivää menoa.

Kyseessä kuitenkin aika paljon isompi mies, ja Froome on mäkimies jolla tehot lähellä ison miehen tempotehoja. Vähän turhaa tehojen speksausta, kun ei tosiaan ole Froomen datoja, mutta tuohon 285 W keskitehon jeesusteluun liittyen vaan toin esille.

----------


## buhvalo

Froomen ja Dumoulinin tehot about 5.4W/kg Jafferau:lla. Ei mitään yliluonnollista sinänsä mutta ihan tomeraa tuuppausta tuossa vaiheessa etappia.

----------


## r.a.i

............

----------


## OJ

Jeps...muistin kisan väärin, mutta siitä huolimatta ainakin WW:n foorumilla tota 285 wattia pidettiin melkoisena revityksenä. Tottakai ihan jokainen ymmärtää, ettei tota ajettu tasaista 285 wattia, mutta ei noissa kevään klassikoissa startata millään 80-luvun giron tyyliin jossa aletaan ajamaan kisaa vasta kun TV-kamerat polkaistaan käyntiin. Tämä ei tarkoita, etten pitäisi Woutin ajoa ihan sikakovana ja taisin jotain sen suuntaista mainita ihan tuoreeltaan kisan jälkeen.

Mun silmään noi näyttää edelleenkin ihan törkeiltä hirviöwateilta kun ollaan kolmen viikon etappiajon viimeisellä viikolla.

Mutta...mä en ole kiinnittänyt Tom Dumouliniin juuri mitään huomiota ennen tätä 2018 Giroa. Voisin ehkä ottaa Dumoulinin mun etappikuskisuosikiksi koska vaikuttaa kaikinpuolin aika asialliselta kaverilta. Sunweb myos julkaisi videon ilmeisesti perjantai-illalta ja taktiikkaspekuloinnit ovat aika kohdallaan.

Siis tämä video...

----------


## ilmora



----------


## ilmora

Hienoja kuvia Giron viimeiseltä viikolta. Kannattaa tsekata.

----------


## Paolo

Huikeita kuvia tosiaan! 
Kiitos linkistä ilmora.

----------


## erkkk

> Jeps...muistin kisan väärin, mutta siitä huolimatta ainakin WW:n foorumilla tota 285 wattia pidettiin melkoisena revityksenä. Tottakai ihan jokainen ymmärtää, ettei tota ajettu tasaista 285 wattia, mutta ei noissa kevään klassikoissa startata millään 80-luvun giron tyyliin jossa aletaan ajamaan kisaa vasta kun TV-kamerat polkaistaan käyntiin. Tämä ei tarkoita, etten pitäisi Woutin ajoa ihan sikakovana ja taisin jotain sen suuntaista mainita ihan tuoreeltaan kisan jälkeen.
> 
> Mun silmään noi näyttää edelleenkin ihan törkeiltä hirviöwateilta kun ollaan kolmen viikon etappiajon viimeisellä viikolla.



No eihän toi Froomin kisan aikana kuntoon ajaminen ole mitenkään muuten mahdollista kuin doupilla. Auttaa sekä suoraan suorituskyvyn parantamiseen (esim veriarvot), jolloin kuormitus on suhteellisesti helpompi, sekä todella paljon palautumiseen jolloin kisakin on ihan kätevää treeniä. Isoin kysymysmerkki itselle on se että mitä Sky tekee eri tavalla kuin muut, koska IMHO oikeasti puhdasta kuskia Girosta on turha kymppisakin sisältä etsiä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## veku01

> No eihän toi Froomin kisan aikana kuntoon ajaminen ole mitenkään muuten mahdollista kuin doupilla. Auttaa sekä suoraan suorituskyvyn parantamiseen (esim veriarvot), jolloin kuormitus on suhteellisesti helpompi, sekä todella paljon palautumiseen jolloin kisakin on ihan kätevää treeniä. Isoin kysymysmerkki itselle on se että mitä Sky tekee eri tavalla kuin muut, koska IMHO oikeasti puhdasta kuskia Girosta on turha kymppisakin sisältä etsiä.



Ihan uteliaisuutta kysyn mihin perustelet väitteet et doubilla olisi osuutta asiaan? Onko se ettet itse pystyisi tekemään joten muiden on pakko olla silloin doupata? Vai jokin muu syy?  

Se jos itse ei edes omissa kuvitelmissaan usko pystyvänsä, niin ei se sitä tarkoita ettei joku tai jotku muut pystyisi.


Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw



----------


## hphuhtin

> Ihan uteliaisuutta kysyn mihin perustelet väitteet et doubilla olisi osuutta asiaan? Onko se ettet itse pystyisi tekemään joten muiden on pakko olla silloin doupata? Vai jokin muu syy?  
> 
> Se jos itse ei edes omissa kuvitelmissaan usko pystyvänsä, niin ei se sitä tarkoita ettei joku tai jotku muut pystyisi.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sepä olisikin jos me täältä fillarifoorumilta jotenkin pystyttäisiin osoittamaan dopingin käyttö jollain perusteella, kun on yleisesti tiedossa vuosia doupainneita jotka eivät ole jääneet kiinni kuin vasta pitkän ajan jälkeen ja silloinkin ehkä henkilötodistajien kautta. Jää juupas-eipäs-väittelyksi. Kannattaa katsoa Icarus-niminen dokumentti, avaa silmiä, löytyy ainakin Netflixistä. En usko, että kestävyyslajeissa varsinkaan löytyy aivan huipulta puhtaita urheilijoita, testaus tulee jäljessä ja etu on valtava, luokkaa 20% enemmän kaikkea. 

Se ei tarkoita ettenkö itse arvostaisi silti kovaa suoritusta. Ei se helppoa silti ole vaikka mitä olisi vetänyt. Muutenkin raja sallitun ja kielletyn aineen välillä on mielestäni kyseenalainen, miksi joku on sallittu ja toinen ei.. olen siis sallivan linjan kannalla, nyt vain hurskastellaan muka puhtaina. Itsellä tosin dopingina ainoastaan ja tänäänkin oli eilen nautittu shampanja. Keskinopeuden perusteella vaikutus oli negatiivinen  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Ihan uteliaisuutta kysyn mihin perustelet väitteet et doubilla olisi osuutta asiaan? Onko se ettet itse pystyisi tekemään joten muiden on pakko olla silloin doupata? Vai jokin muu syy?



Minä vertaisin ensimmäisenä siihen tietynlaiseen kilpailun pääjoukon "normaalisuoritukseen".  Huippumiehet on tietysti jotain prosentteja pääjoukon yläpuolella, mutta jos mietitään kuinka moni pääjoukon irtiottoherkistä ajajista saattaisi pystyä 80km soolohatkaan ison etappikilpailun kolmannella viikolla, ei tule kovin montaa nimeä mieleen. Jos mietitään kuinka moni pystyisi 80km soolohatkaan, viemään sen onnistuneesti maaliin saakka ja tekemään samalla konkreettista eroa huippumiehiin, tulee vielä harvempi nimi mieleen. Froomen suoritus oli näillä perusteilla selvästi poikkeuksellinen, vaikka samalla pitää todeta että Froome on varsin poikkeuksellinen urheilija.

Ainut järkevä keksimäni selitys on se, että Sky totesi takamatkansa ensimmäisen viikon tapahtumien jälkeen, jolloin todettiin kylmän rauhallisesti että joukkue pääsee kilpailusta paljon helpommalla jos pinkkipaita otetaan haltuun vasta lopussa. Voitetaan silloin kun voittamisella on merkitystä. Ja kilpailun lopusta oli nähtävissä ratkaisukohdat, joissa oli mahdollisuudet tehdä ratkaisevat taktiset liikkeet. Huippu-urheilijan kuntopiikki voidaan myös todistetusti ajoittaa hyvinkin tarkkaan ajankohtaan, joka tukisi sitä teoriaa että Skyn näkökulmasta erot piti tehdä kilpailun kolmannella viikolla lähes tilannekehityksistä riippumatta.

Doping-kysymys on aina hankala sen takia, että epäilykset kohdistuu hieman epäreilusti yhteen henkilöön. Epäreilusti sen takia, ettei sen muun TOP-10:n eväiden puhtaudesta ole yhtään parempia takeita, vaikkakin poliittisesti ajatellen siellä on monta ajajaa jotka olisi "vaivattomampia" polttaa kuin PR-mannekiini Froome.

----------


## 90kg

> Hienoja kuvia Giron viimeiseltä viikolta. Kannattaa tsekata.



En o oikein ikinä tajunnut tuollaista fanittamista missä joku on duunannut ison Salbutamoli-piipun kettuillakseen Froomelle. Tai tuollaista jossa tuo läski rillipäinen katsoja tarjoaa Dumoulinille vessapaperia.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> No eihän toi Froomin kisan aikana kuntoon ajaminen ole mitenkään muuten mahdollista kuin doupilla. Auttaa sekä suoraan suorituskyvyn parantamiseen (esim veriarvot), jolloin kuormitus on suhteellisesti helpompi, sekä todella paljon palautumiseen jolloin kisakin on ihan kätevää treeniä. Isoin kysymysmerkki itselle on se että mitä Sky tekee eri tavalla kuin muut, koska IMHO oikeasti puhdasta kuskia Girosta on turha kymppisakin sisältä etsiä.



Eihän sitä täällä foorumilla ainakaan taida kukaan tietää, mitä on otettu ja mitä ei... Mutta olihan tuo froomelta myös selvästi melko nappiin mennyt taktinen veto laittaa kaikki peliin nimenomaan kahteen vikaan vuorietappiin. Kai silläkin voi olla jotain vaikutusta, jos on juuri sen verran tarkoituksella jättänyt varaa kisan muissa vaiheissa. Jos ei nyt kunto varsinaisesti nousisikaan kisan aikana, niin ainakin tippuu vähemmän kuin kilpailijoilla, kuten yates ja pinot, ehkä osin myös doumolin. Sitä paitsi, palautumisessa etappikisan aikana voi olla eroja kuskien välillä myös muiden tekijöiden kuin dopingin johdosta. Miten esim. pystyy nukkumaan, miten paljon jännittää/stressaa kisaa, maistuuko ruoka kovien etappien jälkeen jne jne.

Tästä tuli nyt vähän sellainen froomen puolustelupuheenvuoron kuuloinen postaus, vaikka sinänsä se ei ole pointti. On vain oikeasti jotenkin niin väsynyttä selittää aina kaikki dopingilla, ihan kuin millään muulla tekijällä ei olisi vaikutusta. Miksi kaikki etappivoittajat tai muiden kisojen voittajat eivät sitten myös olisi voittaneet pelkän dopingin avulla? Yates pari ekaa viikkoa, viviani, entäs quickstep klassikoissa, sagan...

----------


## Scade

Sinänsä myös tuo suorituskyvyn muutoksella dopingin perustelu on vähän koomista kun tilanteesta riippuen tasaisena pysyvä suorituskyky katsotaan dopingiksi, nopeasti noussut suorituskyky samaten ja miksei mysteerinen laskukin. Etappikisoissa pelkkien aikojen ja sijoitusten perusteella on mahdotonta päätellä mitään kovinkaan varmaa. Muuttujia on yksinkertaisesti liikaa. Oikei, jos olisi käytössä tehodata kaikkien osalta koko kisan ja mielellään harjoituskaudenkin ajan, voitaisiin jo päästä vähän pidemmälle, mutta nyt ei niin ole (tiedä sitten miten velonilla on tuota dataa). Käsittääkseni Sergei Iljukov duunailee väitöskirjaa tähän liittyen (suorituskyvyn muutokset ja doping). Tällä hetkellä ei kuitenkaan siinä pisteessä vielä olla.

----------


## ilmora

> Doping-kysymys on aina hankala sen takia, että epäilykset kohdistuu hieman epäreilusti yhteen henkilöön. Epäreilusti sen takia, ettei sen muun TOP-10:n eväiden puhtaudesta ole yhtään parempia takeita, vaikkakin poliittisesti ajatellen siellä on monta ajajaa jotka olisi "vaivattomampia" polttaa kuin PR-mannekiini Froome.



Salbutamol-keissi painaa Froomen yllä. Kun tiettävästi doping-sääntöjä on jo rikottu, niin on helpompi uskoa rikkovan toisenkin kerran.

----------


## OJ

Minua ei toi douppaaminen niin häiritse kun se ei ole suoranaisesti minulta pois vaikka painaisivat 6-kympin hematokriitillä ja piripäissään noita vuorenrinteitä. Mun mielestä doping on väärin, mutta mun nettiavautumiset eivät tule tilannetta muuttamaan. Mulla alkaa leipomaan kiinni kun aletaan vähättelemään tommosia ajoja, joissa pätkitään muita maailman huippuja 6-0, aletaan selittelemään jollain nopeilla alamäillä, jupistaan että takaa-ajajat eivät vaan jaksaneet vaivautua ajamaan, data on hukassa yms. jne. 

Oliko Pinot kun ainakin tapasi jakaa kaikki tehodatansa ihan julkisesti?

----------


## Köfte

^ OJ puhuu taas asiaa. Froomen tapauksessa prosessi on edelleenkin kesken; 
en suoranaisesti lyö leimaa otsaan, mutta vahva epäilys kalvaa.

----------


## Jukka

Säännöt on kaikille samat, eikä tuota Froomen ratkaisevaa vetoa voi vähätellä oikein mitenkään. Siinä oli sekä oman kunnon ajoitus, että iskun suhteessa etapin tilanteeseen kohdillaan ja lopputulos on aika harvinaista herkkua nykypyöräilyssä. Mutta oliko se jo liian herkkua...

On toisaalta aika väsynyttä puhua siitä, kuinka paras aina käyttää jotain, ja muut eivät. Erot huippukuskien välillä suorituskyvyssä pyöräilyssäkin ovat aika pieniä lopulta. Jos siellä vain yksi douppaisi, niin erot eivät olisi tämmöisiä. Kun mietitään huippu-urheilijaan lapsesta asti iskostettua voitontahtoa ja lisätään siihen ympärille miljoonien busniness, niin halu suorityskyvyn parantamiseen kaikin keinoin on aika helppo ymmärtää. Mutta onneksi testaus on kehittynyt (vaikka aina hieman jälkijunassa) ja tästäkin hienosta lajista on ehkä tullut hieman puhtaampi tässä muutaman viime vuosikymmenen aikana.

Itse en kumminkaan lähtisi siihen, että kaikki käyttö sallittaisiin. Tämähän nousee aina välillä keskusteluissa esille. Se aiheuttaisi lopulta sen, että vanhemmat jatkossa varmaan vielä vähemmän kannustaisivat lapsiaan huippu-urheiluun mukaan.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tässä keskitytään minusta liikaa Froomeen itseensä ja unohdetaan joukkue.
Skylla oli suunnitelma ja kyky toteuttaa se.
Tällaiset minun tietämäni vahvat voittoon yltävät soolot (esimerkkinä useat voitot Roubaix:ssa ja Ronde:ssa) perustuvat aina siihen, että peloton pitää saada ensin hajoitettua.
Se on tärkein ja vaikein osa.
Sky:lla oli suunnitelma ja kyky repiä paloton kappaleiksi ja kylvää se levälleen pitkin Finnestren rinnettä.
Se oli minusta huolellisesti ja paljon aikaisemmin suunniteltu operaatio, on saattanut olla jopa joukkueen rakentamisen lähtökohta. 
Tällaisissa asioissa pidän Sky:ta suvereenina joukkueena, tällaista kyvykkyyttä ihaillen, eikä tätä saa hankittua douppaamalla.

----------


## Pesonito

Kuten paljon parjattu Toni Roponen kertoi, eihän kukaan pitkässä etappikisassa "aja itseään kuntoon" vaan kyse on siitä, paljon tuo kunto kisan aikana laskee.

Mielestäni Froomen pitikin lyödä Giron kilpakumppanit selvästi. Eihän Dumoulinilla, Pozzovivolla ja muilla pitäisi olla mahdollisuuksia vuorilla Froomea ja Skyta vastaan. Tapa, millä Froome tuon teki kyllä nostattaa kulmakarvoja. Jos suorituskyky jatkuu vielä Tourilla, sen jälkeen voi kyseenalaistaa Skyn metodeja jo enemmänkin. 

Itse en ole millään tavoin Froomen fani. Ei hänen olisi pitänyt saada kilpailla edes koko kisassa. Tuollainen veivaus pitäisi saada pois kilpapyöräilystä.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Itse en ole millään tavoin Froomen fani. Ei hänen olisi pitänyt saada kilpailla edes koko kisassa. Tuollainen veivaus pitäisi saada pois kilpapyöräilystä.



Olen tavallaan samaa mieltä, että pyöräilyn uskottavuuden kannalta olisi tietysti parempi, ettei olisi ollut mukana. Mutta toisaalta, kun sääntöjen mukaan ei ole kilpailukiellossa ja saa kilpailla, niin kenen vastuulla päätös jäädä kisasta pois loppujen lopuksi pitäisi olla? Froomen itsensä, UCI:n, kilpailun järjestäjän..? Toisaalta ajattelen, että yksittäisen urheilijan tehtävä tai velvollisuus ei ole mennä ikäänkuin sääntöjen yläpuolelle ja esim. asettaa itsensä sääntöjen vastaisesti kilpailukieltoon.. sitten taas toisaalta nimenomaan Froome+sky ovat niin isoja tekijöitä pyöräilyssä, että voisivat ihan hyvin ottaa sääntöjä tiukemman kannan kaikkiin dopingepäselvyyksiin lajin ja oman uskottavuuden pelastamiseksi, jos vain haluaisivat.

----------


## k23435

TSP:llä mielenkiintoisia näkökantoja 19. etappiin Pelotonin sisältä:

* Froome tiesi jo etukäteen, että tulee yrittämään karkuun aikaisessa vaiheessa, ja järjesti tankkauksen tämän mukaan. Dumoulin ei.
* Edelleen, koska Froome tiesi tulevasta 80 km ITT:stä, hän valitsi mahdollisimman aeron setupin. Dumoulin ei.

DB:n kommentit tukevat tätä:





> Today was about fuelling, and making sure that you can fuel a ride like this all the way through to the end. It’s fundamental. So all the members of staff, myself included, have been out on the side of the road, and we put in place a fuelling plan for him to make sure that he would not miss a beat. That’s basically the game changer.



Toisaalta yllä mainitussa videossa kerrotaan, että Sunweb tiesi etukäteen että tätä yritetään. Ehkäpä heille oli vain yllätys, että Froomea ei ajettu kiinni alamäessä / laaksossa, ja tähän vaihtoehtoon ei oltu varauduttu riittävän huolellisesti.

----------


## PatilZ

> 



Keskustelu antaa nyt ymmärtää, että näillä kuvilla saattaisi olla jotain yhteyttä.
https://www.gannett-cdn.com/media/US...080&quality=50

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mutta toisaalta, kun sääntöjen mukaan ei ole kilpailukiellossa ja saa kilpailla, niin kenen vastuulla päätös jäädä kisasta pois loppujen lopuksi pitäisi olla? Froomen itsensä, UCI:n, kilpailun järjestäjän..?



Kilpailun järjestäjä olisi voinut kieltää Froomen halutessaan - lienee ukaasi Tourin osalta heitetty - SKY olisi voinut samoin kuin Froome, mutta kyse on ammatinharjoittamisesta ja kassatuloista niin tallille kuin järjestäjille. Eniten ihmetyttää UCI:n toiminta, mutta ehkä kaikki näkyvyys on positiivista heidänkin kassatuloissa kuten joku Lance kuulemma hoiti pyöräilyään.

----------


## k23435

> Keskustelu antaa nyt ymmärtää, että näillä kuvilla saattaisi olla jotain yhteyttä.
> https://www.gannett-cdn.com/media/US...080&quality=50



Älä unohda Phil Gaimonin versiota

----------


## Pesonito

> TSP:llä mielenkiintoisia näkökantoja 19. etappiin Pelotonin sisältä:
> 
> * Froome tiesi jo etukäteen, että tulee yrittämään karkuun aikaisessa vaiheessa, ja järjesti tankkauksen tämän mukaan. Dumoulin ei.
> * Edelleen, koska Froome tiesi tulevasta 80 km ITT:stä, hän valitsi mahdollisimman aeron setupin. Dumoulin ei.
> 
> DB:n kommentit tukevat tätä:
> 
> 
> 
> Toisaalta yllä mainitussa videossa kerrotaan, että Sunweb tiesi etukäteen että tätä yritetään. Ehkäpä heille oli vain yllätys, että Froomea ei ajettu kiinni alamäessä / laaksossa, ja tähän vaihtoehtoon ei oltu varauduttu riittävän huolellisesti.




Lance kertoi Move podcastissaan Skyn tietävän ettei Yates tule jaksamaan maaliin asti.

----------


## k23435

Lisää insider informaatiota / propagandaa, riippuen kummalla puolen aitaa olet

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Eniten ihmetyttää UCI:n toiminta, mutta ehkä kaikki näkyvyys on positiivista heidänkin kassatuloissa kuten joku Lance kuulemma hoiti pyöräilyään.



En ole eri mieltä, mutta sitä vain mietin, että pystyisköhän uci estämään froomen kisaamisen ilman pelkoa seuraamuksista? Skylla ihan riittävästi rahaa tapella asiasta oikeudessa. Sääntöjen mukaan froome saa edelleen kisata, se tässä kuitenkin pitää muistaa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> En ole eri mieltä, mutta sitä vain mietin, että pystyisköhän uci estämään froomen kisaamisen ilman pelkoa seuraamuksista? Skylla ihan riittävästi rahaa tapella asiasta oikeudessa. Sääntöjen mukaan froome saa edelleen kisata, se tässä kuitenkin pitää muistaa.



UCI voisi vaatia nopeutta b-näytteen testausta - 8 kuukautta vasta kestänyt - ja/tai pyytää kisajärjestäjää kutsumatta keskeneräisiä doping-tapauksia kisaan. Muissa lajeissa asia toimii ja Wadakin on reagoinut muissa lajeissa. Froomehan on myöntänyt käyttäneensä oman, ei lääkärin ohjeen mukaista annostusta.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> UCI voisi vaatia nopeutta b-näytteen testausta - 8 kuukautta vasta kestänyt - ja/tai pyytää kisajärjestäjää kutsumatta keskeneräisiä doping-tapauksia kisaan. Muissa lajeissa asia toimii ja Wadakin on reagoinut muissa lajeissa. Froomehan on myöntänyt käyttäneensä oman, ei lääkärin ohjeen mukaista annostusta.



Ei tuon keissin viivästyksessä ole kyse b näytteen analysoinnista. Kyse on siitä että salbutamol on sallittu aine, siinä vain on yläraja kuinka paljon eli kuinka monta henkäystä sitä saa ottaa tietyn ajan sisällä; kuinka varmasti (=oikeudessa pitävästi) voidaan sanoa, ettei sallittu pitoisuus voi testissä missään tapauksessa ylittyä, jos on ottanut lääkettä sallitun määrän. 

Siitä toki varmaan kaikki on samaa mieltä että naurettavan kauan ratkaisun löytäminen kestää. Tai no, ehkä sky/froome saattaa olla eri mieltä.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Ei tuon keissin viivästyksessä ole kyse b näytteen analysoinnista. Kyse on siitä että salbutamol on sallittu aine, siinä vain on yläraja kuinka paljon eli kuinka monta henkäystä sitä saa ottaa tietyn ajan sisällä; kuinka varmasti (=oikeudessa pitävästi) voidaan sanoa, ettei sallittu pitoisuus voi testissä missään tapauksessa ylittyä, jos on ottanut lääkettä sallitun määrän. 
> 
> Siitä toki varmaan kaikki on samaa mieltä että naurettavan kauan ratkaisun löytäminen kestää. Tai no, ehkä sky/froome saattaa olla eri mieltä.



Lisätään vielä (lähde: https://www.suek.fi/sv/astmalaakitys):
"Keuhkoinhalaatioina käytettävät formoteroli (enintään 54 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa), salbutamoli (korkeintaan 800 mikrogrammaa 12 tunnin aikana eli enintään 1600 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa) ja salmeteroli (enintään 200 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa) ovat sallittuja."

----------


## Superflyer

On tietenkin mahdotonta sanoa ennenkuin "testit valmistuu" onko Froomella ollut jotain ylimääräistä tehostetta kropassa 19 etapilla. Ja vaikka nyt ei mitään löytyisikään, testithän kehittyy koko ajan.

En ole myöskään mikään Froome-fani, vaikka minulta Sky:n ajopaita löytyykin. Tykkään enemmän persoonana Tom Dumoulinista.

Kaikesta huolimatta mielestäni Froomen uskomaton 80 kilometrin soolosuoritus on _ainakin teoriassa_ uskottava koska:
- ainakin Velonewsin mukaan Froomen repimä ero muihin tuli nousuista JA laskuista. Dumoulin joutui laskuissa himmailemaan ja odottelemaan muita
- Froome näytti olevan hiukan "kesäterässä" Jerusalemissa eli kuntohuippu oli vasta tulossa
- kaatumisesta aiheutuneiden vammojen paranteluun voi oikeasti mennä yli viikko ja vammojen vaikutus suorituskykyyn on merkittävä
- kyseessä oli grand tourin viimeinen viikko. Kukaan tuskin oli enää freesissä kunnossa siinä vaiheessa ja Froomen aloitustaktiikka tarkoitti että hän oli porukasta ehkä "vähiten rasittunut"
- Dumoulin oli aivan puhki tuon 19 etapin jälkeen, se käy selväksi tuosta edellä mainitusta videosta

Froomen veto oli mielestäni hieno taktinen veto joka olisi voinut myös täysin epäonnistua. Epäonnistuminen oli jopa todennäköisempää. Dumoulin ei vain saanut hirveästi jelppiä takaa-ajoon joka tarkoitti sitä että hän joutui ajamaan tankin tyhjäksi.

Tuon 19 etapin jälkeen Dumoulinin ja Froomen ero ei muuttunut, mikä on ihan normaalia tämän tason kisoissa. Froomen mukanaolo Girossa on oma kysymyksensä, mutta mielestäni tuo suoritus ei ole aivan niin yli-inhimillinen vaan ihan varmasti tuon tason ajajilta tehtävissä kun kaikki pelimerkit osuvat kohdalleen. Siitä pisteet Froomelle.

----------


## marco1

Eikös Dumoulin kuitenkin joutunut vähän säästelemään takaa-ajossaan? Seuraavana päivänä oli vielä vuorietappi jäljellä joten ihan pimeäksi ei voinut vetää. Tuossa vaiheessa oli jo selvä että TD oli käytännössä yksin joka etapin lopussa siinä vaiheessa kun Sky-junassa oli vielä useampi vaunu. Sunwebin Oomen oli välillä apuna vuorilla mutta ei mielestäni tarpeeksi.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ei tuon keissin viivästyksessä ole kyse b näytteen analysoinnista.



Mielestäsi se siis on jo tehty, mutta tuloksia ei julkaista?

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Mielestäsi se siis on jo tehty, mutta tuloksia ei julkaista?



Ei ole minun mielipiteestä kiinni, onko b näyte tutkittu vai ei, mutta b-näytteen tuloksella ei tässä ole sinänsä mitään merkitystä. Tai no, tietysti olisi jos se olisi jostain syystä ollut puhdas.

Kuten jo tuossa aiemmin pariin otteeseen kirjoitin, aine (salbutamol), jota froomen näytteestä löytyi, ei ole kielletty. Sitä saa kuka tahansa käyttää tietyn määrän; 800 mikrogrammaa 12 h aikana tai 1600 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa. Sääntöjen mukaan, kun tällaisesta aineesta kärähtää, eli näytteestä löytyy raja-arvoa korkeampi pitoisuus, urheilijalla on mahdollisuus antaa selvitys, miksi raja-arvo on ylittynyt; ja tämän prosessin aikana saa kilpailla.

edit/lisäys. Turhaan minä tässä sormenpäideni nahkaa kulutan näpyttelyyn. Jos haluaa tietää asiasta lisää, tässä yksi linkki: http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/everything-you-need-to-know-about-chris-froomes-salbutamol-case-362848 

edit2: B-näytteen tuloksesta on kerrottu ainakin jo joulukuussa, esim. tässä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...ken-any-rules/ . Lainaus em. artikkelista: "But his urine sample taken that day showed twice the allowed limit of  the asthma drug salbutamol, a result confirmed by the B-sample analysis."

----------


## Mattia

Hienoja paitakuvia rautaisen lahjakkailta urheilijoilta tuolla aiemmin ^^^^^^

----------


## Jeppekoira

Spämmätään nyt vielä rasmussenin näkökulma 19. etapista: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rasm...se-a-red-flag/. Hyvin pitkälti samoja näkemyksiä kuin tässä ketjussa jo aiemminkin.

----------


## OJ

Vähän eri vinkkeliä koko sotkuun https://www.independent.ie/sport/oth...-36968940.html

----------


## r.a.i

Rasmussenilta järkipuhetta, tuo Independentin juttu on Lee Harvey Oswald -tasoa.

----------


## fiber

^ Millä perustelet tuon? Molemmissa on oma sisäinen logiikkansa eikä kumpaakaan voi osoittaa nykyisillä tiedoilla todeksi tai epätodeksi.

----------


## r.a.i

Sillä perusteella, ettei tuo jälkimmäinen juttu ole uskottava.

----------


## OJ

Froome on tähän päivään mennessä ainoa ammattipyoräilijä, joka on noussut lopettamisen partaalta terävimpään kärkeen monen vuoden ajaksi. Jos Giron 19. etappi ei olekaan niin tajunnanräjäyttävä kuin se tällaisesta taviksesta vaikuttaa, niin Froomen ryysyistä rikkauksiin tarina taitaa hakea vertaistaan ja kauan. Ehkä vuonna 2028 Froome astuu julkisuuteen paljastamaan kaiken tai sitten ei.

----------


## ilmora

Minusta tuo Independentin juttu oli mielenkiintoinen. Varsinkin se miten pyöräilijä saattaisi olla suorastaan epätietoinen siitä fillarinsa moottorista - kuin jonkinlainen pyöräilijän Truman Show. Ajatelkaa miten täydellinen rikos, kun toinen vielä vilpittömästi uskoisi omaan syyttömyyteensä.

----------


## OJ

Somessa viimeisen viikon aikana moni kommentti alkaa ”I’m not a Froome fan, but...” Missä ovat kaikki Froomen fanit?

----------


## Pesonito

> Somessa viimeisen viikon aikana moni kommentti alkaa ”I’m not a Froome fan, but...” Missä ovat kaikki Froomen fanit?



Ehkä me pyöräilyromatikot ei voida olla aitoja pyöräilyromantikkoja, jos joku saa meidät kiinni Froomen/grantour-skyn fanittamisesta.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Ehkä me pyöräilyromatikot ei voida olla aitoja pyöräilyromantikkoja, jos joku saa meidät kiinni Froomen/grantour-skyn fanittamisesta.



Eikös asian voisi ajatella niinkin päin, että jos todella on kiinnostunut pyöräilystä, arvostaa ja ihailee kaikkia hyviä suorituksia ja voittoja riippumatta kuka ja millä taktiikalla ne on saavutettu?

----------


## Köfte

^ "_There's no business like show business"_

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kuten jo tuossa aiemmin pariin otteeseen kirjoitin, aine (salbutamol), jota froomen näytteestä löytyi,* ei ole kielletty*. Sitä saa kuka tahansa käyttää tietyn määrän; 800 mikrogrammaa 12 h aikana tai 1600 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa.







> *Huom! Salbutamolia voidaan käyttää eri annosmuotoisina  keuhkoinhalaatioina: inhalaatiojauheena, inhalaatiosumutteena sekä  sumuteliuoksina. Inhalaatiojauhe- ja inhalaatiosumutevalmisteet on  valmistettu siten, että ne tuottavat keuhkoihin tarkan annksen, joko 100  tai 200 µg kerta-annoksena. Sen sijaan käyttämällä sumutinliuosta  ylityy jo yhdellä lääketehtaan suosittamalla inhaloidulla  kerta-annoksella (2500 tai 5000 µg) antidopingsäännösten mukainen  korkein vuorokausiannos ja virtsan salbutamolipitoisuus saattaa nousta  yli sallitun rajapitoisuuden. Sumuteliuos on tarkoitettu vaikean  astmakohatuksen hoioon, lähinnä sairaalaolosuhteissa. Salbutamolin  käyttö sumuteliuoksena edellyttää hyvin perusteltua erivapautta, samoin  kuin salbutamolin käyttö tabletteina tai oraaliliuoksena.*



Joo, ihan sallittu aine, otti miten otti.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Joo, ihan sallittu aine, otti miten otti.



Onpas yllättävän hankala asia. On sallittu inhalaationa 800 mikrogrammaa per 12 h. Isompina annoksina ja muilla tavoin otettuna kielletty tai vaatii erivapauden.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Onpas yllättävän hankala asia. *On sallittu inhalaationa* 800 mikrogrammaa per 12 h. Isompina annoksina ja muilla tavoin otettuna kielletty tai vaatii erivapauden.



Nyt löysit jo inhalaation uuteen viestiin, hyvä niin, mutta kyse on myös siitä miten Froom otti ja tuolla 1600mikrogramman vrk annoksellakaan ei saa ylittää 12 h rajaa.
Ei se niin vaikeaa ole kun oikein yrittää.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Nyt löysit jo inhalaation uuteen viestiin, hyvä niin, mutta kyse on myös siitä miten Froom otti ja tuolla 1600mikrogramman vrk annoksellakaan ei saa ylittää 12 h rajaa.
> Ei se niin vaikeaa ole kun oikein yrittää.



Hyvä että olet sen verran jo yrittänyt, että ehkä on jo selvää, ettei  kyse ole siitä, ettei UCI vaadi B-näytteen analysoinnin nopeuttamista tms.

Kaiken kaikkiaan hienoa keskustelua, tärkeää keskustelua. Jos vielä hieman yrität enemmän niin saatat huomata, että myös aiemmissa viesteissäni olen kyllä käyttänyt sanoja "keuhkoinhalaatio" ja "henkäys". Jälkimmäinen toimikoon hieman kansantajuisempana versiona inhalaatiosta, jotta (melkein) jokaisella voisi olla mahdollisuus halutessaan ymmärtää, mistä puhutaan. Tuo on termi, mitä esim. oma astmalääkärini käyttää. 





> "Ei tuon keissin viivästyksessä ole kyse b näytteen analysoinnista.  Kyse on siitä että salbutamol on sallittu aine, siinä vain on yläraja  kuinka paljon eli kuinka monta* henkäystä* sitä saa ottaa tietyn ajan  sisällä; kuinka varmasti (=oikeudessa pitävästi) voidaan sanoa, ettei  sallittu pitoisuus voi testissä missään tapauksessa ylittyä, jos on  ottanut lääkettä sallitun määrän."
> 
> "*Keuhkoinhalaatioina*  käytettävät formoteroli (enintään 54 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa),  salbutamoli (korkeintaan 800 mikrogrammaa 12 tunnin aikana eli enintään  1600 mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa) ja salmeteroli (enintään 200  mikrogrammaa vuorokaudessa) ovat sallittuja."



Ollakseen niin hieno laji, pyöräilyn parissa ja ainakin tällä foorumilla on kyllä melko huomattavan raskasta porukkaa.

edit. Oikeasti vähän harmi, ettei tästäkään aiheesta tällä foorumilla onnistu asiallinen keskustelu. Nimittäin olisihan tuossa keississä monta mielenkiintoista kulmaa, esim:
- Froome testattiin vueltassa 21 kertaa, joista siis 20 puhdasta
- Froome tietää, että kisan johtajana joutuu 100% varmuudella testiin etapin jälkeen
- Froome astmaatikkona tietää varmasti oikein hyvin, miten ja kuinka paljon salbutamolia saa ottaa
- Käyttääkö froome jatkuvasti selvästi sallitua enemmän salbutamolia anabolisen vaikutuksen toivossa, ja on lääkärin kanssa tarkkaan laskenut, kuinka paljon voi ottaa, että testissä tulos ei mene rajan yli, ja pitkässä kisassa vain elimistö toimikin eri tavalla?
- Onko tutkimustuloksia tms. siitä, kuinka paljon salbutamolia pitää ottaa, että sillä on merkittävää anabolista vaikutusta?
- Voisiko/uskaltaisiko UCI realistisesti estää froomen kilpaisemisen? Kuinka vahva/iso liitto UCI on, eli onko varaa lähteä isoon oikeusjuttuun? 
- Onko salbutamol-testi kuinka luotettava? Pitoisuuden havaitseminen (ja sen selvittäminen testill) on yksi asia, toinen on se, että voiko raja-arvo ylittyä sallitulla annoksella?
- jne

----------


## k23435

Froomen casesta:

Ymmärtääkseni tässä ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut kyseessä enään siitä, että onko B näyte tutkittu tms. Le Parisienissa julkaistussa artikkelissa UCIn presidentti David Lappartient mainitsi, että Chris Froomen puolustusasianajajat ovat jättäneet 1500-sivuisen raportin syistä, miksi testi näytti miltä se näytti. Nyt aikaa kuluu siihen, että tämä osittain tekninenkin raportti perataan läpi.





> "Ce n'est pas un laxisme de l'UCI", se défend le président français de l'instance cycliste internationale. "Mais quand vous avez 1500 pages de rapport scientifique, il faut bien les analyser. On doit respecter la procédure, les droits de Chris Froome comme les nôtres."



Siitä voidaanko Chris Froome blokata Tourilta oli hyvä artikkeli Cyclingtipsissa, mikä perustui enemmän relevanttiin asiantuntemukseen kuin spekulaatioon (kannattaa lukea myös kommentit, missä lisäinfoa).

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Froomen casesta:
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni tässä ei ole pitkään aikaan ollut kyseessä enään siitä, että onko B näyte tutkittu tms. Le Parisienissa julkaistussa artikkelissa UCIn presidentti David Lappartient mainitsi, että Chris Froomen puolustusasianajajat ovat jättäneet 1500-sivuisen raportin syistä, miksi testi näytti miltä se näytti. Nyt aikaa kuluu siihen, että tämä osittain tekninenkin raportti perataan läpi.
> 
> 
> 
> Siitä voidaanko Chris Froome blokata Tourilta oli hyvä artikkeli Cyclingtipsissa, mikä perustui enemmän relevanttiin asiantuntemukseen kuin spekulaatioon (kannattaa lukea myös kommentit, missä lisäinfoa).



Luin tuon jutun, hyvää settiä.

----------


## OJ

Mua mietityttää, että miten Team Sky, voi antaa tällaista tapahtua tähtikuskilleen? Eivät kuitenkaan ole ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä. Mielenkiintoiseksi menee siinä vaiheessa jos tullaan siihen tulokseen, että tällainen Salbutamol määrä voi näytteessä olla sallituilla annoksilla.

Menee aika pitkälle offarin puolelle. Oliko täällä joku Froome topikki jossain?

----------


## CamoN

> Mielenkiintoiseksi menee siinä vaiheessa jos tullaan siihen tulokseen, että tällainen Salbutamol määrä voi näytteessä olla sallituilla annoksilla.



Samoin mielenkiintoista olisi tietää, kuinka monta kertaa niissä Jeppekoiran mainitsemissa 20:ssa "puhtaassa" testikerrassa salbutamol-pitoisuus on ollut säännön raja-arvon alapuolella mutta "normaalikäytöksi" tulkittavan holkkuman yläpuolella. Ja jatkokysymyksenä siihen, kuinka monelta muulta Vueltan Top-10:ssä on löydetty vastaava normaali-ihmiselle epänormaali mutta huippu-urheilun sääntöihin mahtuva pitoisuus salbutamolia tai muuta käyttörajoitettua ainetta.

----------


## Superflyer

> - Froome astmaatikkona tietää varmasti oikein hyvin, miten ja kuinka paljon salbutamolia saa ottaa
> - Käyttääkö froome jatkuvasti selvästi sallitua enemmän salbutamolia anabolisen vaikutuksen toivossa, ja on lääkärin kanssa tarkkaan laskenut, kuinka paljon voi ottaa, että testissä tulos ei mene rajan yli, ja pitkässä kisassa vain elimistö toimikin eri tavalla?
> - Onko tutkimustuloksia tms. siitä, kuinka paljon salbutamolia pitää ottaa, että sillä on merkittävää anabolista vaikutusta?
> - Voisiko/uskaltaisiko UCI realistisesti estää froomen kilpaisemisen? Kuinka vahva/iso liitto UCI on, eli onko varaa lähteä isoon oikeusjuttuun? 
> - Onko salbutamol-testi kuinka luotettava? Pitoisuuden havaitseminen (ja sen selvittäminen testill) on yksi asia, toinen on se, että voiko raja-arvo ylittyä sallitulla annoksella?
> - jne



- Katsoin oman Ventolinen annostukseni. Yksi inhalaatio on 200 mikrogrammaa. Eli sallittu määrä päivässä on 8 inhalaatiota ainakin meikäläisen lääkeannostuksen kanssa. 8 Inhalaatiota on meikäläisellä ainakin jo semmoinen määrä, että sydäntä pamppaa ja hermostuttaa aika kovasti. Oma ymmärrykseni on myös, että inhalaationa otettuna astmaatikko ei pysty lisäämään omaa suorituskykyään merkittävästi yli sen, mitä normaalisti se olisi ilman astmakohtausta tai -tulehdusta. Eli inhalaationa otettuna salbutamolin tehovaikutus on hyvin vähäinen, siksi varmaankin myös se on "sallittujen aineiden listalla".
- Nuo määrät ovat tässä hämääviä. Salbutamolia otetaan inhalaattorina juuri tuollaisia 200 mikrogramman määriä/inhalaatio. Tablettina salbutamolia saa 1-2 milligramman (eli 5-10 kertainen määrä yhteen inhalaatioon verrattuna) annoksina ainakin. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tablettina otettuna vaikutus on jo paljon "tehokkaampi" eli vaikutusta rasvan polttoon ja lihaksistoon jne.
- Lisäksi on hyvä huomata, että sallittu määrä testeissä on mallia nanogramma/millilitra. En osaa yhtään arvioida, miten esimerkiksi tuo 1600 mikrogrammaa muuntuu nanogrammoiksi millilitrassa. Sen perusteella voisi varmaan jo laskea, onko otettu minkätyyppistä lääkettä.

BTW: tämä Giro -ketju alkaa olla aika off topic.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> - Katsoin oman Ventolinen annostukseni. Yksi inhalaatio on 200 mikrogrammaa. Eli sallittu määrä päivässä on 8 inhalaatiota ainakin meikäläisen lääkeannostuksen kanssa. 8 Inhalaatiota on meikäläisellä ainakin jo semmoinen määrä, että sydäntä pamppaa ja hermostuttaa aika kovasti. Oma ymmärrykseni on myös, että inhalaationa otettuna astmaatikko ei pysty lisäämään omaa suorituskykyään merkittävästi yli sen, mitä normaalisti se olisi ilman astmakohtausta tai -tulehdusta. Eli inhalaationa otettuna salbutamolin tehovaikutus on hyvin vähäinen, siksi varmaankin myös se on "sallittujen aineiden listalla".
> - Nuo määrät ovat tässä hämääviä. Salbutamolia otetaan inhalaattorina juuri tuollaisia 200 mikrogramman määriä/inhalaatio. Tablettina salbutamolia saa 1-2 milligramman (eli 5-10 kertainen määrä yhteen inhalaatioon verrattuna) annoksina ainakin. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tablettina otettuna vaikutus on jo paljon "tehokkaampi" eli vaikutusta rasvan polttoon ja lihaksistoon jne.
> - Lisäksi on hyvä huomata, että sallittu määrä testeissä on mallia nanogramma/millilitra. *En osaa yhtään arvioida, miten esimerkiksi tuo 1600 mikrogrammaa muuntuu nanogrammoiksi millilitrassa*. Sen perusteella voisi varmaan jo laskea, onko otettu minkätyyppistä lääkettä.
> 
> BTW: tämä Giro -ketju alkaa olla aika off topic.



Hyviä huomioita. Itsellänikin yksi painallus inhalaattorista on 200 mikrogrammaa, mikä taitaa olla hyvin yleinen. En yllättyisi, jos tuo boldattu kohta olisi juurikin pääosassa froomen puolustuksessa. Miten kenenkin elimistö toimii grand tourin kolmannen viikon aikana.. ainakin karmea rasitus, kova nestehukka, ehkä munuaisten toiminta häiriintyy, voiko jonkin toisen lääkkeen ottaminen vaikuttaa.. Tosiaan raja-arvossa on kyse pitoisuudesta (taitaa olla 1000 nanogrammaa per millilitra), joten myös ihmisen koko, veren määrä, nestehukka jne vaikuttavat suoraan tulokseen. 

Joku tässä ei nyt täsmää. Tuskin on täysin syytön, mutta kärähtäminen aineesta, jota käyttää varmaan joka päivä, ja päivänä, jolloin tietää saletisti joutuvansa testiin?? Salbutamol ei taida pysyä elimistössä kovinkaan kauaa, eli voisiko froomella olla tapana ottaa testin jälkeen illalla tablettina vähän ekstraa ja tuona päivänä vahingossa nielaisikin tabletin jo ennen testiä..? Tai laskiko väärin, kuinka monta henkäystä voi ottaa heti kisan jälkeen?? Ehkä inhalaattorin laskuri oli nollassa, ja froome luuli ettei sieltä tullut mitään, mutta tulikin, ja otti toisen satsin uudesta purkista eli tupla-annoksen..?

Off-topicciahan tämä jo alkaa olemaan, mutta toisaalta tämä on niin hiljainen foorumi että onko sillä nyt isoa väliä missä ketjussa pari hassua viestiä per päivä on.

----------


## Superflyer

> Hyviä huomioita. Itsellänikin yksi painallus inhalaattorista on 200 mikrogrammaa, mikä taitaa olla hyvin yleinen. En yllättyisi, jos tuo boldattu kohta olisi juurikin pääosassa froomen puolustuksessa. Miten kenenkin elimistö toimii grand tourin kolmannen viikon aikana.. ainakin karmea rasitus, kova nestehukka, ehkä munuaisten toiminta häiriintyy, voiko jonkin toisen lääkkeen ottaminen vaikuttaa.. Tosiaan raja-arvossa on kyse pitoisuudesta (taitaa olla 1000 nanogrammaa per millilitra), joten myös ihmisen koko, veren määrä, nestehukka jne vaikuttavat suoraan tulokseen. 
> 
> Joku tässä ei nyt täsmää. Tuskin on täysin syytön, mutta kärähtäminen aineesta, jota käyttää varmaan joka päivä, ja päivänä, jolloin tietää saletisti joutuvansa testiin?? Salbutamol ei taida pysyä elimistössä kovinkaan kauaa, eli voisiko froomella olla tapana ottaa testin jälkeen illalla tablettina vähän ekstraa ja tuona päivänä vahingossa nielaisikin tabletin jo ennen testiä..? Tai laskiko väärin, kuinka monta henkäystä voi ottaa heti kisan jälkeen?? Ehkä inhalaattorin laskuri oli nollassa, ja froome luuli ettei sieltä tullut mitään, mutta tulikin, ja otti toisen satsin uudesta purkista eli tupla-annoksen..?
> 
> Off-topicciahan tämä jo alkaa olemaan, mutta toisaalta tämä on niin hiljainen foorumi että onko sillä nyt isoa väliä missä ketjussa pari hassua viestiä per päivä on.



Jos tuo raja-arvo on suhteessa otettuun lääkemäärään (en usko, että ainakaan 1:1 suhteessa on, mutta jos olisi), niin Froomen tulos tarkoittaisi että hän olisi ottanut 16 krt inhalaatiota päivän aikana. Se on todella paljon ja varsinkaan kokenut astmaatikko ei menisi moisesta sekaisin. En löytänyt tietoa siitä, että salbutamolia saisi inhalaationa enemmän kuin 200 mikrogrammaa/kerta. Sellaisiakin lääkkeitä voi olla, eli jos vaikka yhdessä annoksessa on 500 mikrogramma/inhalaatio niin tuo raja menee helposti yli "muutamalla ylimääräisellä". Eli mielestäni pahalta näyttää siltä osin, että muitakin kuin perus inhalaattoria on käytetty.

----------


## Petter

Olikos tämä ollut jo täällä? Tutkijat kyseenalaistavat Wadan käyttämän testausmetodin luotettavuuden: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/05/piss...est-is-flawed/

Artikkelissakin toki jo todetaan että tutkimusasetelma ei vastaa ihan suoraan Skyn tähänastisia lausuntoja siitä miten Froome salbutamolinsa otti(aikaväli/annoskoot).

----------


## juakko

> Olikos tämä ollut jo täällä? Tutkijat kyseenalaistavat Wadan käyttämän testausmetodin luotettavuuden: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/05/piss...est-is-flawed/
> 
> Artikkelissakin toki jo todetaan että tutkimusasetelma ei vastaa ihan suoraan Skyn tähänastisia lausuntoja siitä miten Froome salbutamolinsa otti(aikaväli/annoskoot).



Eikös tämä ollut se sama jamppa, jonka mukaan epohormonista ei ole apua suorituskykyyn? Eli näin päällisin puolin vaikuttaa varsin tarkoitushakuiselta.

----------


## plr

Törmäsin artikkeliin (http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...oncolan-380550), jossa prokuskeilta kyseltiin välityksistä Giron Monte Zoncolanin etapille.

Chris Froome 34-32
Igor Antón 34-32
Davide Formolo 36-30
Michael Woods 34-32
Chaves 34-30
Simon Yates - The same as Chaves or a 36-32
George Bennett 34-32

----------


## k23435

Vielä yksi encore Giron etapista 19. Mielenkiintoista luettavaa.

----------


## paaton

> Vielä yksi encore Giron etapista 19. Mielenkiintoista luettavaa.



Olipa hyvin kerrottu.

----------


## OJ

No voi helkutti. Oliko se nyt todellinen huippusuoritus vai "ei mitenkään erikoinen" ajo?

----------


## hphuhtin

Pitäisi kai jaksa googlata enemmän, mutta ajattelin silti kysyä: tietäisikö joku mistä tämän  stage 19 näkisi jälkikäteen kokonaisuudessaan?

----------


## pulmark

> Pitäisi kai jaksa googlata enemmän, mutta ajattelin silti kysyä: tietäisikö joku mistä tämän  stage 19 näkisi jälkikäteen kokonaisuudessaan?



Googlaamalla cycling torrents löydät valtavan arkiston josta löytyy kaiken maailman pyöräkisat, rekisteröidy, kirjaudu sisään, etsi kisa/etappi ja imuta 5GB+ pläjäys etapista.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Vielä yksi encore Giron etapista 19. Mielenkiintoista luettavaa.



Olipas tosiaan hienosti kirjoitettu. Melkein yhtä jännittävää lukea tuo, kuin mitä oli katsoa kisa livenä kännykän ruudulta. 

Kiitos linkistä.

----------


## Superflyer

> Olipas tosiaan hienosti kirjoitettu. Melkein yhtä jännittävää lukea tuo, kuin mitä oli katsoa kisa livenä kännykän ruudulta. 
> 
> Kiitos linkistä.



Kannattaa kuunnella myös tuossa linkattu podcast, jossa Brailsford kertoo itse koko homman. Eniten minua pysäytti tuossa suunnittelun tarkkuudessa juomapullojen huomioon ottaminen nousussa. Sen sijaan, että Froome kantaisi pulloja matkassaan koko nousun, Sky laittoi koko henkilöstönsä antamaan pulloja hänelle kymmenen minuutin välein. Katsoin juuri kuvia Finestrestä ja vaikuttaisi siltä että Froome ei kantanut juuri missään vaiheessa pulloa (löysin ainoastaan yhden kuvan jossa hänellä olisi Finestressä pullo pyörässä kiinni). Muilla kilpailijoilla (Dumoulin, Pozzovivo, Pinot), näyttäisi olleen pullo kyydissä koko matkan. 

Ratkaisiko tuo pelin? Ei mitään hajua, mutta uskomatonta ajatella että tuommoistakin on mietitty. Tekeekö tuo Skystä superjoukkueen ja Froomesta jumalan? En usko, en vieläkään osaa sanoa mitä mieltä tuosta koko suorituksesta voisi olla, mutta ainakin Sky on pelannut taitavasti kaikki mahdollisuudet Froomen voittoon.

Saas nähdä vain, tuleeko tuo tulos kestämään. Toivon salaa, että kestäisi, koska katselukokemuksena koko 80 km irtiotto oli ihan uskomaton.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mulle tulee kaikesta huolimatta hyvin vahvasti mieleen vanha sanonta siitä että jos tarina on parempi kuin totuus, niin sitä parempi...

...että tarina voittaa.

----------


## OJ

Ei tommonen pullotaktiikka tms. ole mitään korkeamman asteen proffatieteilyä. Tienvarsihuoltoja on speksattu amatoorikisoissakin ainakin silloin kun olin itse aiheen kanssa tekemisissä, mutta "divaritasoilla" on harvemmin toistakymmentä jantteria seisomaan tien varressa. Isoin etu tossa koko iskussa oli se, että Froome ja Sky olivat valmiita ottamaan riskin siinä missä toiset kuskit ja tallit olivat varovaisempia syystä tai toisesta. Dumoulinille ja Jumbolle olisi varmasti ollut isompi takaisku hävitä suht varmalta näyttänyt palkintopallipaikka kuin Froomelle ja Skylle neljännen sijan menetys jos homma olisi mennyt reisille.

----------


## pulmark

^^ Kyllä hyvä tarina aina tylsän totuuden voittaa !

Froomen Velonille ja julkisuuteen toimittamat tehot muutamilta pätkiltä Giron etapeilta 14, 19 ja 20 sekä 2015 laboratoriotestien tulokset on tiedemiehen - Sebastian Weber - toimesta syötetty INSCYD aineenvaihdunta analysointiohjelmistoon ja sitten tehty vertailua. Mitään kovin kattavaa ja perusteellista analyysiä ei voi tehdä koska dataa Girosta ei ole kuin muutama pätkä. Lopputuloksena on että kyllä Giron tehot on mahdollisia verrattuna 2015 labratesteihin.

Linkki artikkeliin tutkimuksesta:
https://cyclingtips.com/2018/06/insc...a-performance/

INSCYD ohjelmisto:
https://www.inscyd.com

INSCYD ei näytä webin mukaan olevan vielä Suomessa käytössä. Lähin ohjelmistoa käyttävä testausasema löytyy Ruotsista.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Niin, ei kai tuo taktiikka nyt sinänsä mitään nobelin arvoista ydinfysiikka ollut, mutta kuitenkin hienosti suunniteltu ja toteutettu. Froomen suorituksesta ja tuosta artikkelista jäi sellainen kuva, että aika oleennaista oli myös se, että froome/sky alkoi kisan loppua kohden pikkuhiljaa uskoa mahdollisuuksiin ja sitten 19. etapilla kun ratkaisu tehtiin, niin kaikki detaljit juomapulloista lähtien ruokki sitä fiilistä, että nyt koko tiimi iskee tähän täysillä, ja uskoo voittoon. Voi vain kuvitella sitä eroa fiiliksessä froome/sky vs. dumoulin/sunweb, kun toinen on onnistumassa yhdessä kaikkien aikojen hienoimmassa voitossa ja toinen hieman peloissaan ja epätoivoissaan tuntee kisan voiton lipuvan käsistä. 

Olisiko laajemminkin niin, että froome ja sky osaavat olla parhaimmillaan tiukimmissa paikoissa? Mietin, että pitäisikö sanoa, että tuo on ominaisuus, mitä ei dopingilla saa, vai sitten juuri se käänteinen teoria...

Sitten yksi asia, mitä olen vähän pohtinut. Olisiko muilla voinut jollain toisella taktiikalla olla jakoa?

----------


## fiber

> Googlaamalla cycling torrents löydät valtavan arkiston josta löytyy kaiken maailman pyöräkisat, rekisteröidy, kirjaudu sisään, etsi kisa/etappi ja imuta 5GB+ pläjäys etapista.



Näyttäisi siltä, että etapin löytäisi ainakin cyclingtorrents.nl:stä, mutta sinnepä ei rekisteröidytä ja kirjauduta sisään noin vaan. Pitäisi olla kutsu eli "invite only"... vink vink...

----------


## TemMeke

> tietäisikö joku mistä tämän  stage 19 näkisi jälkikäteen kokonaisuudessaan?



http://tiz-cycling.racing/

Kannattaa buukmarkata, jos kiinnostaa katsella toistekin jotain.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

> Näyttäisi siltä, että etapin löytäisi ainakin cyclingtorrents.nl:stä, mutta sinnepä ei rekisteröidytä ja kirjauduta sisään noin vaan. Pitäisi olla kutsu eli "invite only"... vink vink...



OK. Systeemi on näköjään sitten muuttunut sen jälkeen kun se perustettiin 2009. Mulla ei oo vapaita kutsukoodeja... vähän laiskasti ladannut tuonne mitään. Giron etappeja näyttää myös löytyvän Tiz-cyclingistä sekä on-line streaminä että sen kautta (nofile.io) pakattuna HD-laatuisena 1920 x 1080 MP4.

Etappi #19:
https://nofile.io/f/YWz5f62oHbd/Giro...ULL+STAGE].mp4

----------


## Montere

Minullakin pisti silmääni tuo 500 g juomapullon jättäminen pyörästä nousussa. Sinänsä kiinnosti vielä tietää paljonko siitä on apua, joten tein teoreettisen laskun asiasta. Finestren nousu on 18,5 km pitkä ja jyrkkyydeltään keskimäärini 9.2 %. Oletin Froomen + pyörän painoksi 75 kg (& pullon kanssa 75,5 kg), ja että hänen keskitehonsa nousussa oli 385 W.

Näillä olettamuksilla nousu kestäisi ilman juomapulloa 1:01:38 ja juomapullon kanssa 1:01:58, eli 20 sekunnin ero. Ei sen juomapullon jättäminen pois pyörästä siten ihan merkityksetöntä ole, jos halutaan kaikki sekunnit säästää. Tosin jos juomapullo olisi mukana, sen paino dynaamisesti vähenisi nousun edetessä, jota en enää jaksanut ottaa huomioon.

----------


## pulmark

> Sitten yksi asia, mitä olen vähän pohtinut. Olisiko muilla voinut jollain toisella taktiikalla olla jakoa?



Astanan Lopezin tiputtaminen Finestren nousussa olisi parantanut Dumoulin/Pinot/Carapaz ryhmän yhteistoimintaa kun todennäköisesti sekä Pinot että varsinkin Carapaz olisi osallistunut vetämiseen. Lopez ajoi melkein koko nousun aika "jojona" ja näytti että tipahtaa yhdessä vaiheessa Domoulinin porukasta. Nousun lopussa alettiin odotella jo Raichenbachia ja Pinotilla tuli pyörään myös joku mekaaninen vika ja Lopez sai sitten ryhmän kiinni. Suurin ero Froomeen syntyi Sestrieren nousussa, joten ainakin se ja lasku sinne olisi ajettu nopeammin kun ei olisi tarvinnut odotella laskussa Raichenbachia ja samalla saada eroa Lopeziin.  

SunWeb Oomen olisi voinut säästellä edellisillä etapeilla ja kenties päästä mukaan Froomen takaa-ajoporukkaan , mutta samalla olisi TOP10 paikka ehkä jäänyt saavuttamatta.

Vaikea tietenkin jälkikäteen arvioida oisko nuo taktiikat edes onnistunut. Pinot ei ole ainakaan aikaisemmin ollut kovin hyvä laskuissa. Lopezista en osaa sanoa. Carapaz ja Dumoulin on hyviä laskuissa. Toisaalta Froome näytti etapin 20 lopussa olevan hyvävoimainen, joten olisi voinut ratkaista kisan silloin.

----------


## Scade

> Froomen Velonille ja julkisuuteen toimittamat tehot muutamilta pätkiltä Giron etapeilta 14, 19 ja 20 sekä 2015 laboratoriotestien tulokset on tiedemiehen - Sebastian Weber - toimesta syötetty INSCYD aineenvaihdunta analysointiohjelmistoon ja sitten tehty vertailua. Mitään kovin kattavaa ja perusteellista analyysiä ei voi tehdä koska dataa Girosta ei ole kuin muutama pätkä. Lopputuloksena on että kyllä Giron tehot on mahdollisia verrattuna 2015 labratesteihin.
> 
> Linkki artikkeliin tutkimuksesta:
> https://cyclingtips.com/2018/06/insc...a-performance/
> 
> INSCYD ohjelmisto:
> https://www.inscyd.com
> 
> INSCYD ei näytä webin mukaan olevan vielä Suomessa käytössä. Lähin ohjelmistoa käyttävä testausasema löytyy Ruotsista.



Mielenkiintoista analyysiä Weberin/INSCYD:n puolesta. Havainnollistaa myös ihan hyvin mahdollisesti tulevaa suorituskykyperusteista dopingseurantaa. Toki kuten tuostakin käy hyvin ilmi, ollaan jonkin verran olettamusten varassa ja suorituskyvyn perusteella pystytään ehkä pääasiassa karsimaan selkeää douppausta (esim. n. 5-10% parannus suorituskyvyssä) pois pelistä. Eli pysytään suunnilleen samassa tilanteessa, ehkä vähän tiukemmassa, kuin nyt, jossa pystytään selkeät dopingtapaukset karsimaan pois, mutta marginaalinen suorituskyvyn parannus dopingilla ei välttämättä ole havaittavissa. Kuten artikkelista käy ilmi, ei välttämättä ole kysymys edes suorituskyvyn parantamisesta, vaan selkeän suorituskyvyn laskun estämisestä. Tuota taas kuvittelisin aika hankalaksi havaita suorituskykyperusteisella seurannalla, koska liikuntatieteissä ollaan vielä aika kaukana siitä, että pystyttäisiin millään varmuudella ennustamaan kaikkien yksilöiden osalta kumuloituvan väsymyksen vaikutus suorituskykyyn.

Samaa asiaa sivuten, mielestäni on mielenkiintoinen, joskaan ei yllättävä, havainto, että Froomen fysiologinen profiili ei sellaisenaan mitenkään eroa merkittävästi muista GC-ajajista, vaan enemmän on kysymys siitä miten hänen kroppansa käyttäytyy kolmen viikon läpi.

En ollutkaan ennen törmännyt tuohon INSCYD:iin, mutta mitä nyt heidän verkkosivujansa selailin ja muuten pohdiskelin, niin ei pitäisi mitään älytöntä rakettitiedettä olla rakentaa tuota heidän aineenvaihdunnallista mallia. Pienellä skeptisyydellä suhtaudun kyllä esimerkiksi malleihin, jotka mallintavat rasva- ja hiilihydraattiaineenvaihdunnan suhdetta, tuo kuitenkin riippuu niin paljon siitä mitä on nautittu ennen suoritusta tai suorituksen aikana. Vaikka olisi kova rasvamoottori, niin solut kyllä suosivat hiilihydraatteja jos niitä vain on saatavilla.

----------


## fiber

> OK. Systeemi on näköjään sitten muuttunut sen jälkeen kun se perustettiin 2009. Mulla ei oo vapaita kutsukoodeja... vähän laiskasti ladannut tuonne mitään. Giron etappeja näyttää myös löytyvän Tiz-cyclingistä sekä on-line streaminä että sen kautta (nofile.io) pakattuna HD-laatuisena 1920 x 1080 MP4.
> 
> Etappi #19:
> https://nofile.io/f/YWz5f62oHbd/Giro...0%93+Stage+19+[FULL+STAGE].mp4



Kiitos, tämän helpommaksi ei voisi enää mennä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Astanan Lopezin tiputtaminen Finestren nousussa olisi parantanut Dumoulin/Pinot/Carapaz ryhmän yhteistoimintaa kun todennäköisesti sekä Pinot että varsinkin Carapaz olisi osallistunut vetämiseen. Lopez ajoi melkein koko nousun aika "jojona" ja näytti että tipahtaa yhdessä vaiheessa Domoulinin porukasta. Nousun lopussa alettiin odotella jo Raichenbachia ja Pinotilla tuli pyörään myös joku mekaaninen vika ja Lopez sai sitten ryhmän kiinni. Suurin ero Froomeen syntyi Sestrieren nousussa, joten ainakin se ja lasku sinne olisi ajettu nopeammin kun ei olisi tarvinnut odotella laskussa Raichenbachia ja samalla saada eroa Lopeziin.  
> 
> SunWeb Oomen olisi voinut säästellä edellisillä etapeilla ja kenties päästä mukaan Froomen takaa-ajoporukkaan , mutta samalla olisi TOP10 paikka ehkä jäänyt saavuttamatta.
> 
> Vaikea tietenkin jälkikäteen arvioida oisko nuo taktiikat edes onnistunut. Pinot ei ole ainakaan aikaisemmin ollut kovin hyvä laskuissa. Lopezista en osaa sanoa. Carapaz ja Dumoulin on hyviä laskuissa. Toisaalta Froome näytti etapin 20 lopussa olevan hyvävoimainen, joten olisi voinut ratkaista kisan silloin.



Mitä jos dumoulin luotti/luottaa siihen, että froome lopulta diskataan salbutamolkeissin takia ja dumoulin nousee voittajaksi? Silloinhan kakkostilan varmistelu olisikin ihan looginen taktiikka.

----------


## k23435

Tämä rupeaa menemään kuolleen hevosen lyömiseksi, mutta silläkin uhalla: vielä kerran detaljeja CF:n Girosta ja samalla pieni ikkuna Sky:n metodeihin ja valmistautumiseen.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tämä rupeaa menemään kuolleen hevosen lyömiseksi, mutta silläkin uhalla: vielä kerran detaljeja CF:n Girosta ja samalla pieni ikkuna Sky:n metodeihin ja valmistautumiseen.



Fake news, vastaa Richie Porte (esim. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/porte-describes-team-skys-data-drop-as-fake-news/)

----------

